#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Aboutaleb en Politie vertelden niet de waarheid over racistische agenten

## Revisor

*Politietop wist al langer van racistische appjes agenten, maar greep niet in*

25 augustus 2020 16:13 Aangepast: 3 uur 51 minuten geleden

 

Het bestaan van een racistische appgroep van een politieteam in Rotterdam, zorgde afgelopen zomer voor veel beroering. Nu blijkt dat de leiding van de politie Rotterdam al veel langer van het bestaan van de appgroep wist dan ze eerder hebben toegegeven. De Rotterdamse politie had ook meer kunnen doen om de betrokken agenten op te sporen. 

Dat blijkt uit een reconstructie door de onderzoeksredactie van RTL Nieuws. Daaruit blijkt ook dat de Rotterdamse burgemeester Ahmed Aboutaleb zijn gemeenteraad onjuist heeft genformeerd.
*
Apps aan politiechef voorgelezen*

Deze zomer onthulde NRC Handelsblad het bestaan van een Whatsappgroep waarin vijf jeugdagenten racistische berichten hebben gedeeld. De agenten noemden in de 'Jan Smit appgroep' burgers met een migratieachtergrond onder meer 'kankervolk', 'kutafrikanen' en 'pauperallochtonen', op wie ze willen 'schieten'. De politieleiding reageerde na de publicatie geschokt en stelde onmiddellijk een disciplinair en strafrechtelijk onderzoek in.

Maar nu blijkt dat de politieleiding in Rotterdam hierover al op 14 februari 2019 is genformeerd door klokkenluiders, zo vertellen twee bronnen aan RTL Nieuws. De racistische teksten uit de Whatsappgroep zijn toen voorgelezen aan de toenmalige politiechef Frank Paauw en zijn plaatsvervanger Helmoed Wierda.

 Carel Boers, destijds werkzaam als adviseur/coach voor de Nationale Politie, was bij dat gesprek aanwezig. Hij zegt: "Er is toen duidelijk aangegeven dat er een appgroep is en welke appjes er daar rondgaan. En we hebben zeker vermeld dat het om appjes van jeugdagenten in Rotterdam gaat, maar daarna gebeurde er niks", zegt Boers. De andere klokkenluider bevestigt dat het zo is gegaan.
*
Bewijs op geluidsopname*

Vorige maand vertelde burgemeester Aboutaleb de Rotterdamse gemeenteraad nog dat klokkenluiders in juni 2019, een jaar voor de publicatie door NRC, over de apps hadden gesproken met de politieleiding. Dat was met Hans Vissers, de hoogste politiebaas van Rotterdam en zijn plaatsvervanger Karin Krukkert. Maar er zou toen 'geen enkele start of begin' zijn geweest om de mensen achter de berichten op te sporen.
Maar die bewering van de burgemeester blijkt niet te kloppen. RTL Nieuws beschikt namelijk over de geluidsopnames van dat bewuste gesprek op 26 juni 2019. Daarin is te horen hoe klokkenluider Carel Boers de racistische Whatsappberichten letterlijk voorleest aan Vissers en Krukkert. Daarbij zegt hij dat het om jeugdagenten gaat van de eenheid Rotterdam.

 De Rotterdamse burgemeester Aboutaleb.  ANP 


Tijdens het gesprek geven de klokkenluiders aan geen verdere informatie te kunnen geven over de herkomst van de Whatsappberichten, om hun bronnen te beschermen. Op de opname is wel te horen dat een tweede klokkenluider tegen Vissers zegt dat hij ze 'op termijn zeker gaat krijgen'. Maar in de maanden na het gesprek heeft niemand van de Rotterdamse politie hen verzocht om de schermafbeeldingen van de appgesprekken te delen. Terwijl daarop de namen en telefoonnummers van de agenten te zien zijn.
*
Klokkenluiders horen niets meer*

"Meneer Vissers heeft aangegeven dat hij het in de eenheidsleiding zou bespreken en er na zijn vakantie op terug zou komen", zegt Boers in een interview met RTL Nieuws. "Maar we hebben nooit meer iets van hem gehoord." Boers zegt nu dat hij en de andere klokkenluider wel degelijk bereid waren om de informatie te delen, dat blijkt ook uit de gespreksopname.

Uit de opname blijkt verder dat de toenmalig politiechef van Rotterdam, Hans Vissers, wel schrok van de geciteerde Whatsappberichten. Te horen is dat hij erkent dat berichten als deze 'gewoon traceerbaar' zijn en dat hij er schande van spreekt dat leidinggevenden op meldingen van discriminatie en racisme geen actie ondernemen.

 De klokkenluiders zijn niet alleen boos op de politie, maar ook op burgemeester Aboutaleb. Die stelde vorige maand in de gemeenteraad dat de klokkenluiders vooral uit waren op een opdracht van de politie. "Het gesprek met de zogenoemde klokkenluiders eindigde in een vorm van: als je ons inhuurt gaan wij hier een einde aan maken," aldus Aboutaleb op 9 juli jongstleden.
*
Verzoek excuses Aboutaleb*

Uit de gespreksopname blijkt niet dat de klokkenluiders uit zijn op een opdracht. Ook in gesprekken met RTL Nieuws ontkennen ze dat dat een doel was van het gesprek. "Ik begeleid drie vrouwen die alle drie discriminatie hebben meegemaakt bij de politie," zegt Boers. "Dat doe ik voor niks. Dus de gedachte dat ik een geldwolf ben, die heb ik geen seconde." Hij wil dat burgemeester Aboutaleb zijn excuses aan hem aanbiedt en dat de politie meldingen van grensoverschrijdend gedrag beter gaat onderzoeken.

Boers heeft vorig jaar zijn betaalde werkzaamheden voor de politie neergelegd, omdat hij van mening is dat de politieleiding onvoldoende optreedt tegen misstanden binnen de organisatie.

*Reacties van politie en burgemeester*

Politie Rotterdam:
De politie erkent dat er in februari en juni 2019 gesprekken zijn gevoerd tussen de politieleiding Rotterdam en de klokkenluiders, waaronder Carel Boers. Maar de informatie die de klokkenluiders gaven over de racistische berichten was niet concreet en expliciet genoeg waardoor de politie er niets mee kon, zegt de politie. Vanwege vertrouwelijkheid kon de informatie niet worden gedeeld en de klokkenluiders zijn hier later ook niet op teruggekomen, zegt de politie.

Burgemeester Aboutaleb:
In een reactie zegt burgemeester Aboutaleb van Rotterdam dat hij op 30 juni jl. voor het eerst door de politieleiding op de hoogte is gebracht van het bestaan van de racistische appjes. Hij blijft van mening dat de politie adequaat heeft gereageerd. De burgemeester stelt dat Boers met het gesprek erop uit was om een betaalde opdracht te krijgen. Die stelling komt niet overeen met wat te horen is op de geluidsopname van het gesprek van 14 juni 2019.

Lees hier de antwoorden van de politie en burgemeester op de vragen van RTL Nieuws.


Heeft u tips over discriminatie & racisme binnen de politie laat het de onderzoeksreactie van RTL Nieuws weten en mail naar [email protected]


https://www.rtlnieuws.nl/nieuws/nede...taleb-appgroep

----------


## IQVanEenGarnaal

Aboutaleb is gewoon hun hondje

----------


## DeGlijdendeRechter

Ik zou zo graag een dag jouw hersens willen hhebben h. Hoe is dat nou, zo simpel denken en vervolgens zo simpel reageren? NOOIT heb ik jou betrapt op enige nuance. Houd jij niet van nuance? 

Verder geen aanval Sport, integendeel. Soms zeg ik niks omdat ik te veel nadenk. 

Soms ook niet trouwens, als ik me hersenloos zuip. Iets wat ik tegenwoordig zelden doe. Maar ik wil nuchter zoals jij kunnen reageren. 

Niet met iemand eens: je bent een hond!

Iemand met een andere mening: pleurishond.

Is er trouwens iemand in het publieke domein van wie je zegt, ja, die zegt iets waar ik het mee eens ben? 

Oja, ik vind dat Aboutaleb het, gezien de onmogelijke taak burgemeester te zijn van ALLE Rotterdammers, het best wel ok doet. Hij doet niet alles even goed, maar hij is, vind ik, geen schoothondje. Ik heb het gevoel dat hij zijn best doet. 

En dat zegt iemand wiens zaak lang geleden door hem is gesloten. Niet dat dat wat zegt trouwens. Maar hij is geen hond. 






> Aboutaleb is gewoon hun hondje

----------


## Mark

Aboutaleb is gewoon een blanke racist

----------


## Samir75017

Off subject, but same cases of Racist Whatsapp group within the police in Antwerp or Paris. There’s something wrong within the police, and they should change that to a more selective recruitment process ... 

How can you OBJECTIVELY and NEUTRALLY carry out your tasks as a police officer if you’re racist in cities as diverse as Rotterdam, Antwerp, or Paris ...

----------


## DeGlijdendeRechter

As a person who got in touch with the Dutch (and Belgian) police unbelievably much (I did not respect them or the country they were serving, resulting in about 10 years in jail) I have to say this: my encounters were almost all with professional, humane people who were just doing there work. Now and then there was a guy who clearly was a racist and acted accordingly, but the overwhelming majority was professional.

My theory: it is with the Dutch police the same as with the Dutch Moroccans, you really have bad, rotten apples in both groups. I even think the percentage is exactly the same, about 3-5%?

I think the Spanish police, the Guardia Civil, is more racist.

----------


## knuppeltje

> As a person who got in touch with the Dutch (and Belgian) police unbelievably much (I did not respect them or the country they were serving, resulting in about 10 years in jail) I have to say this: my encounters were almost all with professional, humane people who were just doing there work. Now and then there was a guy who clearly was a racist and acted accordingly, but the overwhelming majority was professional.


Ik vond het begin zin zo mooi dat ik het niet laten kon. 

As a person who got in touch with the Dutch
and the Belgian police unbelievably much;
for disrespecting them and the country they represent,
it was about ten years in jail I had to spend.
From all my encounters with them i have to say,
almost all of them did act in a human professional way,
only few of them did act like a racist now and then,
but the overwhelming majority were good professional man.

----------


## DeGlijdendeRechter

Als je het maar niet stiekem doorverkoopt aan Will Smith, n mij vergeet wat royalties te PM'en, vind ik het best.

----------


## Revisor

> Ik vond het begin zin zo mooi dat ik het niet laten kon. 
> 
> As a person who got in touch with the Dutch
> and the Belgian police unbelievably much;
> for disrespecting them and the country they represent,
> it was about ten years in jail I had to spend.
> From all my encounters with them i have to say,
> almost all of them did act in a human professional way,
> only few of them did act like a racist now and then,
> but the overwhelming majority were good professional man.


Twee foutjes

----------


## Revisor

Alhoewel, ik twijfel nu over ''I had to spend''. Het is zeker weten ''I had spent'' met een ''t'', maar nu er to voor staat is het denk ik toch wel goed.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> As a person who got in touch with the Dutch (and Belgian) police unbelievably much (I did not respect them or the country they were serving, resulting in about 10 years in jail) I have to say this: my encounters were almost all with professional, humane people who were just doing there work. Now and then there was a guy who clearly was a racist and acted accordingly, but the overwhelming majority was professional.
> 
> My theory: it is with the Dutch police the same as with the Dutch Moroccans, you really have bad, rotten apples in both groups. I even think the percentage is exactly the same, about 3-5%?
> 
> I think the Spanish police, the Guardia Civil, is more racist.


Ga er maar gemakshalve vanuit dat het in de kern van ze zaak een vermogensdelict betreft. Ben altijd zo godvergeten nieuwsgierig inzake de eventuele aanwezigheid van een Plan B wat de naween van detentie ietwat verzacht. :Wink: 

Heb ik nooit van die Holleeder begrepen. Uiteindelijk totaal mislukt.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Twee foutjes


Het is van een oprechtheid die je zelden ziet op een forum dus een kniesoor die op de taalfouten let.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Alhoewel, ik twijfel nu over ''I had to spend''. Het is zeker weten ''I had spent'' met een ''t'', maar nu er to voor staat is het denk ik toch wel goed.


'I had to spend' = 'moest ik doorbrengen - I had spend = 'had ik doorgebracht'.

Naast de ontwapenende openheid intrigeerde mij zijn wel heel potisch begin van zijn verhaal.  :duim:

----------


## Joesoef

Ik heb circa vijf jaar gewerkt in een gebouw naast de politieacademie. De aspirantjes gebruikte de priveparkeerplaats van mijn werkgever. Het gaat al mis als ze komen aanrijden, veel te hard, piepende banden, heftig remmen. Alsof ze in een achtervolging zitten. Ik sprak ze er wel eens op aan en de reactie was altijd heel erg agressief, bemoei je er niet mee, weet je wel waar ik werk, ik heb het volste recht. Nooit vriendelijk, wedervraag, interesse tonend.
Het is een apart volk. 
Een enkele keer een kleurling gezien, nagenoeg alleen witjes. Altijd van die kappersautotjes. Dure merkkleding, petje, zonnebril. Hl stereotyp.
Oudere generatie is wel relaxed.

Benieuwd naar de beweegreden van die gastjes om smeris te worden.

----------


## Samir75017

> As a person who got in touch with the Dutch (and Belgian) police unbelievably much (I did not respect them or the country they were serving, resulting in about 10 years in jail) I have to say this: my encounters were almost all with professional, humane people who were just doing there work. Now and then there was a guy who clearly was a racist and acted accordingly, but the overwhelming majority was professional.
> 
> My theory: it is with the Dutch police the same as with the Dutch Moroccans, you really have bad, rotten apples in both groups. I even think the percentage is exactly the same, about 3-5%?
> 
> I think the Spanish police, the Guardia Civil, is more racist.


We all have different experiences. 

Poll before the Presidentials : 50% of police officers claimed they would vote for the National Front. French Armed Forces : 51%. And Gendarmerie : 54%. And that’s only the ones who CLAIMED they will. So figures must be higher. That says enough.

As a racist, there’s no better way to actually vent your frustration towards foreigners than by entering the police forces ... since abuse of power is commonplace and almost never condemned with a sentence. Impunity.

----------


## Kanz

Vanuit een ander perspectief kan ik zeggen dat mijn vele ervaringen met de jongere generatie politie vrij positief zijn. Gasten die ik gesproken heb, zeiden vooral voor het politiewerk te hebben gekozen om anderen te helpen. In mijn beleving maakten ze dat ook wel waar.

De oudere generatie daarentegen, pff! Star volk uit op machtswellust, als je het mij vraagt. In mijn bijzijn heb ik hen met enige regelmaat dingen over niet-Nederlanders horen roepen die eigenlijk niet door de beugel kunnen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> (...)
> 
> As a racist, theres no better way to actually vent your frustration towards foreigners than by entering the police forces ... since abuse of power is commonplace and almost never condemned with a sentence. Impunity.


Niet alleen frustratie, veel engere en kwaadaardiger neigingen kunnen ook een motief zijn, vrees ik (en denk dat jij dat ook denkt).  :frons:

----------


## Revisor

> Het is van een oprechtheid die je zelden ziet op een forum dus een kniesoor die op de taalfouten let.



Ik let ook niet zo op taalfouten, vind het onbelangrijk op een forum maar soms vind ik het wel belangrijk. In dit geval herschrijft Knuppeltje iemands reactie. Als je dat doet, dan moet het goed gebeuren. Ik lever mijn aandeel om het perfecter te maken.

----------


## Revisor

> 'I had to spend' = 'moest ik doorbrengen - I had spend = 'had ik doorgebracht'.
> 
> Naast de ontwapenende openheid intrigeerde mij zijn wel heel potisch begin van zijn verhaal.


Voltooid verleden tijd van spend = spent.

Ik geloof Rechterlijke uitglijder niet dat ie 10 jaar heeft gezeten. Dan moet je echt iets ernstigs gedaan hebben.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Voltooid verleden tijd van spend = spent.


Je hebt gelijk.  :schreeuw:

----------


## DeGlijdendeRechter

Ik heb geen 10 jaar achter elkaar vastgezeten. De langste straf was 48 maanden. Bij elkaar zo'n 10 jaar. Ik houd het altijd bij: een punt maken. Ik ben erg koppig als je me onrecht aandoet, zelfs zo koppig dat het me geen fuck scheelt als ik er mezelf mee heb. Uiteindelijk, nu ongeveer, eieren voor mijn geld gekozen, want van een systeem zal je het altijd verliezen en heb nu Kanz. Ik geloof overigens wel in een systematisch racisme bij het OM. 

Overigens heeft de politie meer dan eens mijn leven gered. Niet dat ik ze had gebeld ofzo, maar gelukkig deden anderen dat wel. Anders was ik waarschijnlijk doodgebloed, verdronken etc. Dus nee, ik kan niet zo goed tegen die verhalen van systematische racisme bij de politie. Je hebt er fvd'ers en pvv'ers tussen, maar ik geloof niet dat ze de meerderheid van het politieapparaat vormen. En nee, ik ben niet naief, want ik heb ook in een nekklem gezeten bij zulke lui. Maar gelukkig was er dus ook eentje bij die professioneel gedrag vertoonde en zijn collega tot de orde riep. 

Waarmee ik dus absoluut niet al die verhalen uit de Schilderswijk wil bagatelliseren, maar ik denk dat het verhaal daar genuanceerder ligt. Ook ik ben meermaals door Haagse agenten aangehouden. Altijd lachen. En dan ben ik niet eens zo'n lachebek. Misschien heeft het ook te maken met mijn eigen vriendelijkheid, dat kan ook. Was altijd vriendelijk als ik in de kraag gevat werd, ook op het bureau. Gewoon op de blaren zitten en niet janken. 




> Voltooid verleden tijd van spend = spent.
> 
> Ik geloof Rechterlijke uitglijder niet dat ie 10 jaar heeft gezeten. Dan moet je echt iets ernstigs gedaan hebben.

----------


## DeGlijdendeRechter

*INGEZONDEN! Psychiater reageert op 'politie rukte veertig keer uit voor verwarde man'*341 reacties







Knip & plak ingezonden mail van een psychiater, naar aanleiding van het artikel 'Politie rukte VEERTIG keer uit voor verwarde man'

Aan de redactie van GeenStijl,
Hierbij een stukje nuance, ben ik normaal niet zo van, jullie ook niet, moeten we beiden aan wennen dus in ieder geval een gelijkwaardige start. Ik ben werkzaam als psychiater en ben uitgebreid bekend binnen de forensische psychiatrie, verslavingspsychiatrie en de bemoeizorg. Net zoals jullie stoor ik mij aan verwarde mensen. Die zijn namelijk niet altijd makkelijk te helpen. Jullie storen je er dan vooral weer aan dat er in Nederland regels zijn die moeten worden gevolgd voordat we over kunnen gaan tot vrijheidsberoving. Net als jullie ben ik groot voorstander van de VVMU. Ter illustratie; ook ik kan beter zwijgen over mijn politieke voorkeur omdat dat negatieve gevolgen voor mij carrire zal hebben. Ik begrijp alleen niet dat jullie zo gemakkelijk dat andere recht op vrijheid opzij willen schuiven. Het lijk mij zeer onprettig als er geen regels meer zijn die bepalen wanneer we over kunnen gaan tot vrijheidsberoving, dat betekent dat ook jullie, leden van de redactie, wanneer aangemerkt als gevaarlijke personen (door een linkse andere redactie wellicht?) zonder meer opgepakt zouden kunnen worden voor 'behandeling'. Volgens mij zijn ze in Noord-Korea al wel erg ver met zulke ontwikkelingen. 
Nu even over verwarde mensen. Ik heb de voetnoot even niet paraat maar uit statistieken is vrij duidelijk gebleken dat mensen die door de politie als verward worden aangemerkt, bij lange na niet altijd een psychiatrische ziekte hebben. Politiemensen zijn immers geen psychiaters. Ter illustratie, die man met die bloedsuikerspiegel op dat plein in die grote stad van een paar jaar geleden, was ook 'verward'. Psychiatrie is geen makkelijk vak maar helaas bestaat er een sterke neiging van mensen om zich snel deskundig op dit gebied te verklaren. Dat zal ermee te maken hebben dat we allemaal over het orgaan beschikken waar het over gaat (de mate waarin we er ook gebruik van maken, laat ik even in het midden). 
Verward staat dus niet gelijk aan 'hebbende een psychiatrische ziekte' en dus is er niet altijd een reden voor psychiatrische zorg. We moeten niet willen dat onze psychiatrische afdelingen worden bezet door bloedsuikerspiegelaars of ander gespuis toch? Ik trek altijd maar de vergelijking: 'Op wat voor afdeling zou jij jouw moeder willen laten plaatsen als ze onverhoopt psychotisch zou worden?'
Er zullen altijd verwarde mensen zijn die geen hulp krijgen van de GGZ. De meeste psychiatrische ziekten zijn in een vroeg stadium redelijk behandelbaar, de ene beter dan de ander. Patinten met een goed steunsysteem, hogere opleiding, betere financile situatie, zijn duidelijk in het voordeel. Bij chronische stoornissen, en in combinatie met verslaving en sociaal maatschappelijke problematiek is er echter niet veel meer aan te doen. Pappen en nathouden daargelaten, wat we ook veelvuldig doen. In de stad waar ik werk heb ik een caseload van honderden van zulke patinten waar ik 'verantwoordelijk' voor ben. Allemaal mensen die n of meerdere chronische psychiatrische aandoeningen hebben, waarbij de meerderheid ook een verslaving heeft. Allemaal mensen die een aanzienlijk verhoogd risico lopen op overlijden door zelfmoord, overdosering of door slachtoffer te worden van geweld. Maar ook vrijwel allemaal mensen die een verhoogd risico hebben op het veroorzaken van geweld, ellende en onveiligheid voor de mensen om zich heen. We ondersteunen met medicatie, psychotherapie, maatschappelijk werk, vinden van woonruimte en ga zo maar door. Veel patinten willen niet geholpen worden maar zijn niet acuut gevaarlijk. We overleggen met de wijkagent (daarmee schuren we tegen het beroepsgeheim aan) en houden de boel in de gaten. We nemen dus een risico. Dat kan niet anders. Binnen de huidige regelgeving en in het huidige maatschappelijke klimaat. Deal with it. 
Tegelijkertijd is de tijd wel rijp voor een discussie of er andere manieren zijn om met deze groep om te gaan. De vinger naar de deskundigen of behandelaren wijzen ligt voor de hand, er zijn altijd wel gevallen te vinden waarin dat terecht is, maar dat is lang niet altijd het geval. Ik zie wel een aantal problemen. Waarom wordt er geen accommodatie opgericht voor deze doelgroep? Deze patinten hebben geen leven in de stad, ze vallen vrijwel direct ten prooi aan de drugsdealers om de hoek. Zolang ze in de stad blijven, is het wachten op het volgende incident. Het is de GGZ zelf geweest die 'herstel nabij' wilde, en dat is gewoon verkeerd geweest. Waarom grijpen we niet in en waarom dwingen we niet-westerse allochtonen niet tot integratie? Het is al decennia bekend dat psychotische stoornissen meer voorkomen in grote steden en bij niet-westerse allochtonen. Waarom staan we het dan toe dat deze mensen zich in een parallelle samenleving begeven? Het voelt misschien als empathie en begrip, maar het is niks anders dan verwaarlozing over de hoofden van een kwetsbare groep. Waarom is er 1 psychiater voor honderden patinten? Waarom zijn er GGZ instellingen die alleen 'lichte problematiek' behandelen maar die er financieel stukken beter voorstaan dan de instellingen die echte psychiatrische aandoeningen moeten behandelen?
Het systeem deugt niet. De GGZ is verziekt. Het land heeft geen antwoord op dit soort problematiek. De politiek is verziekt. De psychiatrische patint is compleet verwaarloosd en slecht vertegenwoordigd. We trappen in een PR-stunt van de staatssecretaris en de minister. Ik zie uit naar het volgende artikel op GeenStijl over een verward persoon…
Met vriendelijke groet,
[NAW bekend bij redactie]

----------


## DeGlijdendeRechter

Bovenstaand stukje, hoewel ik niet geloof dat het in elkaar geflanst is door een chte psychiater, want God wat een domheid, vind ik, mocht het wl een echte psychiater zijn, toch een tikkeltje verontrustender. 

Een psychiater, iemand die dus medicijnen heeft gestudeerd, en die gaat over mensenlevens. Zulke mensen op zulke posities, dat vind ik pas gevaarlijk.

----------


## Revisor

*Rotterdamse agenten appten ook discriminerend over gedode Hmeyra* 

Politie-apps Al berispte agenten stuurden elkaar vaker kwetsende berichten, over burgers, collega's en leidinggevenden.  

Marcel Haenen 24 maart 2021 om 16:55


Politie bij het Designcollege in Rotterdam, een dag nadat Hmeyra daar werd Foto Robin Utrecht/ANP

De vijf agenten van de Rotterdamse politie die vorige maand schriftelijk zijn berispt voor het herhaaldelijk verzenden van racistische appjes hebben zich in hun conversaties ook zeer discriminerend en kwetsend uitgelaten naar aanleiding van de moord op de 16-jarige Hmeyra Ergincanli. Dat zeggen politiebronnen tegen _NRC_.

Na maandenlang bedreigd en gestalkt te zijn werd Hmeyra in december 2018 door haar 32-jarige ex-vriend Bekir E. doodgeschoten in de fietsenstalling van het Rotterdamse Designcollege. In de zogeheten Jan Smit appgroep zouden agenten van het politiebureau Marconiplein  de school staat in het gebied van dit bureau  over deze moord hebben geappt. Weer een Turk minder, was een van de berichten.

De Rotterdamse politiebaas Fred Westerbeke noemt desgevraagd de uitlating van een agent, gedaan op 15 januari 2019, verwerpelijk en aanstootgevend. Het gaat volgens hem om een cynisch commentaar aan het adres van de rechterlijke macht. Volgens Westerbeke heeft deze agent willen zeggen te verwachten dat de hoofdverdachte in deze zaak, die de agenten kenden vanuit hun werkgebied, wegens zijn spijtbetuiging een lage straf zou krijgen. De teksten die ze daarbij gebruikten zijn ongepast en kwetsend en zij beseffen nu ook dat dit anders gelezen en uitgelegd kan worden, zegt Westerbeke.

*Interne blog van Westerbeke*

De opmerkingen over deze zaak liggen extra gevoelig omdat de Inspectie Justitie en Veiligheid in oktober 2019 concludeerde dat politie en Openbaar Ministerie in Rotterdam ernstig tekortschoten toen het slachtoffer om hulp vroeg. Betrokken organisaties hadden onvoldoende aandacht voor haar bescherming ook al had zij herhaaldelijk aangegeven zich onveilig te voelen, aldus de inspectie over Hmeyra. Zij en haar zus hadden zo'n dertig keer gebeld met de politie over de bedreigingen. Er werd drie keer aangifte gedaan en de verdachte kon een contactverbod straffeloos schenden. Burgemeester Ahmed Aboutaleb van Rotterdam bood Hmeyras familie, vrienden en school excuses aan voor de gang van zaken.

In een blog op het intranet van de politie geeft Westerbeke woensdagmiddag nadere uitleg over de conversaties in de appgroep van een tiental agenten. Ze hebben in een periode van tien maanden ook denigrerende en seksistische opmerkingen gemaakt over collegas en leidinggevenden. Een agent suggereerde in een gesprek dat homos en moslims zich steeds beroepen op een achtergestelde maatschappelijke positie. Een andere agent zei naar aanleiding van de aanslag in een Utrechtse tram in maart 2019 dat mensen die met de tram door hun Rotterdamse buurt rijden over het algemeen uitgeroeid mogen worden.
*
Lichtste sanctie*

Vorige maand maakte Westerbeke bekend dat vijf agenten worden bestraft met de lichtste disciplinaire sanctie: een schriftelijke berisping. Tot nu toe was alleen bekend dat ze in 2019 burgers kankervolk, kutafrikanen en pauperallochtonen hadden genoemd. Volgens de politiebaas zijn het goede dienders die oprecht spijt hebben. Aboutaleb laat woensdag weten dat hij wist dat de agenten appten over de zaak Hmeyra. Hij blijft ook van mening dat de agenten een tweede kans verdienen.

Politiebaas Westerbeke heeft zijn omstreden sancties de afgelopen weken binnen de politie verdedigd door te zeggen dat de onafhankelijke commissie AGFA (adviescommissie grondrechten en functie-uitoefening), onder voorzitterschap van Job Cohen, zich met de opgelegde strafmaatregel kon verenigen. Het advies van de AGFA waarin de vijf incidenten rond de appgroep worden beschreven, wordt binnenkort, zoals altijd geanonimiseerd, openbaar gemaakt. De Rotterdamse politie heeft de commissie gevraagd bij wijze van uitzondering geen herleidbaar slachtofferschap te vermelden in het advies. De Rotterdamse politie wil niet dat de moord op Hmeyra wordt genoemd om onrust te voorkomen. Cohen laat woensdag weten dat dit verzoek niet zal worden ingewilligd.

Een delegatie van de Rotterdamse politie is woensdagmiddag op bezoek geweest bij de familie van Hmeyra om deze te informeren over de kwestie.

*Gemoederen lopen hoog op*

De kwestie rond de appjes en het optreden van Westerbeke doet de gemoederen binnen de politie hoog oplopen. Veel agenten met een migratieachtergrond klagen over een lankmoedige aanpak van racisme en discriminatie binnen de eigen organisatie. Vorige week is Westerbeke in een overleg met andere topfunctionarissen van de politie stevig bekritiseerd. De emmer zit bij velen vol door de jaren waarin zij racistische of discriminerende opmerkingen moesten incasseren, zelf te vaak aan de kant zijn gezet door een collega of bij binnenkomst op een ander politiebureau gevraagd werden zich te legitimeren terwijl zijn of haar witte maatje die vraag niet kreeg, aldus Westerbeke. Ik vond het erg om te horen dat collegas moedeloos worden en de hoop opgeven dat we er als organisatie echt voor iedereen zijn.

Vorige maand stelde Westerbeke de Rotterdamse leidinggevende Tarik Topcu aan als programmamanager politie voor iedereen. Topcu moest zorgen voor een meer divers politiekorps. Afgelopen weekeinde heeft Topcu zijn functie alweer neergelegd. Volgens Westerbeke om persoonlijke redenen die hij tegenover hem niet nader heeft willen toelichten. Volgens collegas heeft Topcu, van Turkse komaf, laten weten geen verantwoordelijkheid te willen dragen voor discriminatie gepleegd door de politieorganisatie zelf. Hij voelt naar verluidt onvoldoende draagvlak voor zijn werk.

Topcu zegt in een prettig gesprek tekst en uitleg te hebben gegeven in de richting van de politiechef. Hij wil zijn besluit niet verder toelichten. Donderdag vergadert de Rotterdamse gemeenteraad over deze zaak.



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/03/24...meyra-a4037136

----------


## Revisor

Humeyra.  Eigen Foto

*‘Racistisch appje ‘weer een Turk minder’ ging over Humeyra’, politie geeft andere uitleg*

De familie van de eind 2018 doodgeschoten scholiere Humeyra is ‘totaal van de kaart’ vanwege de racistische appjes van agenten over Humeyra. In die appjes wordt onder meer gezegd ‘weer een Turk minder’. ,,En daarmee doelen ze dan op Humeyra’’, zegt Nelleke Stolk, advocaat van de familie. Volgens de politie ging het om cynisch bedoelde appjes gericht aan de rechtspraak, na de spijtbetuiging van de later veroordeelde dader.

Victor Schildkamp & Sander Sonnemans 25-03-21, 09:49 Laatste update: 1:11 

_NRC_ bracht gisteren naar buiten dat agenten van de Rotterdamse politie die zijn berispt voor het versturen van racistische appjes, zich in 2018 ook kwetsend uitlieten over Humeyra. _NRC_ laat in het midden of het appje ‘Weer een Turk minder’ over Humeyra gaat, maar volgens Stolk is dat zo. ,,Dat gaat 100 procent over Humeyra,” zegt Stolk. ,,En er wordt in die appgroep ook gesproken over Bekir (de veroordeelde moordenaar, red.) trouwens. Maar dat over Humeyra is het dieptepunt in die appconversatie. De familie is gisteren bijgepraat en is totaal van de kaart.”

 Dat gaat 100 procent over Humeyra. Het is het dieptepunt in die hele conversatie
Nelleke Stolk, advocaat van de familie
*Frustratie*

Volgens de Rotterdamse politie reageerden de agenten in de appgroep cynisch op een spijtbetuiging van Bekir die in januari 2019 in de krant verscheen. De agenten zouden de cynische opmerkingen hebben geplaatst uit frustratie, bedoeld ‘aan het adres van de rechterlijke macht, die de spijtbetuiging mogelijk mee zou wegen in het bepalen van de volgens hen te lage strafmaat’, aldus de politie per mail. ‘De teksten die ze daarbij gebruikten zijn ongepast en kwetsend en zij beseffen nu ook dat dit anders gelezen en uitgelegd kan worden’. 

De agenten zijn berispt vanwege de kwetsende appjes over Humeyra en andere zaken. Een maand geleden kwam al het nodige naar buiten over kwetsende en racistische appjes van diezelfde agenten. Toen ging het erom dat ze burgers met een migratieachtergrond in een onderlinge WhatsApp-groep uitmaakten voor ‘kankervolk, kutafrikanen en pauperallochtonen’ op wie ze willen ‘schieten’. De agenten stuurden die berichten na het zien van een filmpje over een 15-jarige die door zwarte leeftijdsgenoten in elkaar werd geslagen in Spijkenisse. 

*Veel mis gegaan*

In de zaak rond Humeyra is al veel misgegaan. De 16 jaar geworden scholiere had al vaak aangifte gedaan van stalking, voordat ze eind 2018 op school werd doodgeschoten door Bekir E., met wie zij een korte relatie had gehad. De familie is een procedure begonnen tegen de Staat. Bekir E. werd eind 2019 veroordeeld tot 14 jaar cel voor doodslag en niet voor moord. Daarop is justitie in hoger beroep gegaan. Het Openbaar Ministerie had twintig jaar geist voor moord. De zaak moet in hoger beroep nog behandeld worden.


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/racisti...tleg~a49147a6/

----------


## Revisor

*Raad Rotterdam hard over aanpak racisme bij agenten*

*Raadsdebat Bijna de hele gemeenteraad vindt dat politiechef en burgemeester te zacht optreden na discriminerende apps van agenten.

*Marcel Haenen 25 maart 2021 om 21:07

Burgemeester Ahmed Aboutaleb van Rotterdam zegt een „aanpak van zacht tegen hard” te kiezen. Foto Jeroen Jumelet/ANP 

In de Rotterdamse gemeenteraad is met grote verontwaardiging gereageerd op het nieuws dat agenten uit het eigen korps in 2019 met regelmaat racistisch hebben geconverseerd in een eigen appgroep.

Politiechef Fred Westerbeke vertelde donderdag in de raad dat een groep agenten van Marconiplein in 2019 zes keer foute appgesprekken hadden in tien maanden. Eerder had hij gezegd dat er vier incidenten waren geweest. Het gaat om racisme, antisemitisme, seksisme en homofobe uitlatingen. Ook hebben ze zich zeer discriminerend uitgelaten over de moord op de 16-jarige Hmeyra Ergincanli. „Weer een Turk minder”, appte een agent een maand na die moord.

Stephan van Baarle (Denk) sprak van „walgelijke, schokkende en misselijkmakende discriminatie en racisme door de politie van stadsgenoten”. Hij vindt dat burgemeester Aboutaleb excuses moet aanbieden aan de familie van Hmeyra „over de racistische drek”. Aboutaleb zou ook het vertrouwen moeten opzeggen in Westerbeke wegens diens te lankmoedige aanpak van deze affaire. 

*Tweede kans*

De meeste partijen zeiden niet te begrijpen dat agenten de lichtste disciplinaire sanctie – een schriftelijke berisping – hebben gekregen. Raadsleden wilden weten waarom agenten die appten dat burgers „kutafrikanen” zijn op „wie ze willen schieten” een tweede kans verdienen. „Ze lopen op straat met een dienstwapen en zeggen dat op bepaalde mensen mag worden geschoten. Dan past geen gele kaart maar donkerrood, einde wedstrijd”, aldus Van Baarle.

De raad is ook ontstemd dat ze vrijwel alle informatie over de racistische agenten via _NRC_moesten vernemen. De politie heeft de familie van Hmeyra pas genformeerd toen ze hoorde dat NRC ging publiceren over deze zaak. Ruud van der Velden (Partij voor de Dieren) noemde de apps „schandalig en goor” en zei niet te begrijpen dat Westerbeke spreekt over „goede dienders”.

„Dan voel je je als agent met een migratieachtergrond niet meer veilig in je eigen organisatie”.

*‘Ontsla agenten’*

D66 en CDA vinden dat de politieleiding ook het eigen handelen moet onderzoeken in deze zaak. De leiding zou vooral bezig zijn geweest zaken die misgaan weg te moffelen.

Alleen de VVD steunt de aanpak van politiechef en burgemeester. „We moeten oppassen voor een politieke rechtszaak met de politie in het verdachtenbankje en politieke partijen als aanklager”, aldus fractievoorzitter Vincent Karremans.

Aboutaleb waarschuwde voor „polarisatie in de stad” door te hard op te treden. Hij zei „een potentile brand te willen voorkomen”. De burgemeester kiest naar eigen zeggen voor een aanpak van „zacht tegen hard”. 

De familie van Hmeyra vraagt bij monde van advocaat Richard Korver de politie om racistische agenten te ontslaan. „Mensen die deze taal bezigen, horen niet thuis bij de politie.”



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/03/25...enten-a4037336

----------


## Revisor

*Klokkenluider uit racistische appgroep werd ernstig gepest*

Politie-apps Een politieman in Rotterdam die rapporteerde over discriminerende app-berichten, werd door collega’s dwarsgezeten.

Marcel Haenen 26 maart 2021 om 21:05


Een politieagent tijdens een verkeerscontrole in Rotterdam. Foto Remko de Waal / ANP 

Een politieagent van Marokkaanse komaf die de leiding van de Rotterdamse politie informatie gaf over zeer racistische appjes van agenten, is slachtoffer geworden van pesterijen door collega’s. Agenten die samen met hem deel uitmaakten van de zogeheten Jan Smit-appgroep met daarin discriminerende conversaties, zaten hem dwars omdat ze hem als verrader zagen.

Dit blijkt uit informatie die politieagenten aan _NRC_ hebben verstrekt. De krant beschikt ook over een email waarin een politieagent drie maanden geleden over het pesten rapporteerde aan de Rotterdamse politiebaas Fred Westerbeke. De gedupeerde klokkenluider, die wijkagent was bij het politiebureau Marconiplein, is inmiddels vertrokken uit Rotterdam en werkt nu bij de politie Midden-Nederland.

Westerbeke is vorig jaar op 6 december door de langst dienende wijkagent van bureau Marconiplein genformeerd over agressie tegen de klokkenluider van „mannen die deel uitmaakten van de fameuze app-groep”. De wijkagent, sinds 1992 werkzaam op het politiebureau, schrijft alarmerend: „We worden geregeerd door extremistische minderheden”.

De klokkenluider maakte aanvankelijk deel uit van de appgroep , maar ging zich storen aan de discriminerende inhoud van de conversaties. De groep werd mede na zijn meldingen in 2019 door de teamchef ontbonden. Vorige maand verklaarde Westerbeke tegenover _NRC_ dat hij de appende agenten – die in tien maanden tijd acht racistische, discriminerende en seksistische appgesprekken hielden – de lichtste disciplinaire sanctie heeft opgelegd. Ze zijn schriftelijk berispt omdat het „goede dienders” zouden zijn en spijt zouden hebben. In de gemeenteraad zei Westerbeke donderdag dat uit onderzoek was gebleken „dat op het werk van deze collega’s niets aan te merken is”. Er waren „geen klachten”. 

In de zomer van 2020 werd door de Rotterdamse politie een „diepgaand onderzoek” afgekondigd naar de appgroep. Dat gebeurde nadat _NRC_ had gepubliceerd over appjes van agenten waarin burgers met een migratieachtergrond onder meer werden aangeduid als „kankervolk, kutafrikanen en pauperallochtonen” op wie ze willen „schieten”. Deze week onthulde NRC dat de agenten zich ook zeer discriminerend hebben uitgelaten naar aanleiding van de moord op de 16-jarige Hmeyra Ergincanli.In de e-mail beschrijft de wijkagent daarentegen dat de klokkenluider in december vorig jaar door collega’s „op ijzingwekkende manier wordt genegeerd”. De Operationeel Commandant laat de klokkenluider weten dat „er wat ploegleden zijn die er moeite mee hebben dat hij er is”. Hij moet „apart eten in de kantine” en mag „niet te veel aan het bureau komen”. In de e-mail aan Westerbeke schrijft de politieman „diepe plaatsvervangende schaamte te hebben” voor het wegpesten van een collega.

In het debat in de gemeenteraad werd door Nida-raadslid Ercan Bykifi donderdag genformeerd of het klopte dat „een van de agenten uit de appgroep zou zijn weggepest” Aboutaleb wilde niet op die vraag antwoorden. „Ik vind het wel erg ver gaan om over de personele ontwikkelingen van een enkele medewerker van de politie hier verantwoording af te leggen”.

Ook Westerbeke zei „niet te diep” te willen ingaan op deze kwestie. Hij zei alleen dat de wijkagent „nog een flinke periode nadat dit (het appen) zich heeft afgespeeld in dat team heeft doorgewerkt”.

Westerbeke zegt desgevraagd dat de alarmerende mail van 6 december is geschreven „door iemand in emotie”. Die doet volgens hem „geen recht aan wat er precies is gebeurd”.



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/03/26...epest-a4037479

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Revisor

*Afdekcultuur bestaat nog altijd bij politie en bestuur Rotterdam*

Racisme

Hebben de Rotterdamse politiechef en burgemeester vorige maand met schriftelijke berispingen voldoende opgetreden tegen vijf agenten die zich racistisch uitten in een besloten app-groep? Het is een van de vragen die bleven liggen nadat _NRC_ ruchtbaarheid gaf aan de Jan Smit-appgroep van agenten die in 2019 bestond.

Dit is het dagelijkse commentaar van NRC. Het bevat meningen, interpretaties en keuzes. Ze worden geschreven door een groep redacteuren, geselecteerd door de hoofdredacteur. In de commentaren laat NRC zien waar het voor staat. Commentaren bieden de lezer een handvat, een invalshoek, het is eerste hulp bij het nieuws van de dag.

Wat daar aan hatelijke teksten via de diensttelefoon werd gewisseld over burgers met een Turkse of Marokkaanse achtergrond valt met geen pen te beschrijven. Boosaardig, venijnig, malicieus  de Beroepscode Politie die voorschrijft dat de agent respect heeft voor de rechten, standpunten en identiteit van de ander was totaal uit het zicht. Net als de instructie zich te onthouden van elke vorm van pesten, intimidatie, seksueel getinte opmerkingen en discriminatie.

De korpsleiding vond dat het bij de lichtste sanctie kon blijven gezien het tijdsverloop, het algemeen goede functioneren, de gevolgen van de publiciteit en de interne afdoening in 2019. Die kwam neer op aanspreken door de chef en het verplicht opheffen van de appgroep. Voor de berispingen kwam steun van de Adviescommissie Grondrechten en Functie-uitoefening Ambtenaren. Vaste adviseur wanneer voor een ambtenaar ontslag of disciplinaire straf dreigt. Deze AGFA beoordeelde de berispingen als juist, omdat de agenten immers niet konden voorzien dat hun wangedrag bekend zou worden. En dat juist door de publiciteit de aandacht van de politiek op hen werd gevestigd  en dt zou voor ernstige schade voor de politie hebben gezorgd. Anders gezegd: het was niet het hemeltergende racisme dat de reputatie bedierf, maar de publiciteit.

Een klassieke denkfout. De openbaarheid mocht hier als ontlastende omstandigheid dienen. Was dit allemaal onder de pet gebleven, dan had die berisping ook niet gehoeven, lijkt de boodschap. Eigenlijk is de politie hier zelf k slachtoffer, van reputatieschade. Oorzaak en gevolg worden hier, vrij stuitend, door elkaar gehaald. Het waren uiteraard de racistische agenten die voor de schade zorgden. Niemand anders.

Dit toont nog maar eens aan dat de politie een stevig discriminatie- en racismeprobleem heeft. De incidenten stapelen zich op. Meer dan zes jaar geleden stelde toenmalig korpschef Gerard Bouman vast dat er een gif onze organisatie binnensluipt. Dat van uitsluiting van gekleurde of moslimcollegas. Vertrouwenspersonen hadden in 2015 een dagtaak om uitwassen op te vangen. Zijn doembeeld was toen een witte politie die net als in de Amerikaanse stad Ferguson tegenover een zwarte bevolking zou komen te staan. Twee jaar later boden agenten het _Zwartboek Discriminatie_ aan. Het publiek werd in 2018 bewust door de tv-documentaire _Verdacht_. Boumans opvolger Akerboom kreeg in 2019 een brandbrief van een topadviseur die constateerde dat de leiding niets deed tegen homo- en moslimhaat, discriminatie, intimidatie en ander wangedrag. Dat in de top een afdekcultuur heerst en de werksfeer onveilig is. Zijn advies: zet per direct het gehele personeelsbeleid op zn kop. Benoem zo snel mogelijk een nieuwe generatie verbonden slimme mensen.

Voorlopig laat het Rotterdamse gezag zien dat het afdekinstinct nog bestaat. Er lijkt weinig ambitie om bij het Rotterdamse korps de basisfatsoensnormen aan te scherpen. Het roept ook de vraag op of burgemeester en korpschef racisme bij de politie wel een echt probleem vinden. En of ze zien welke kolossale vertrouwenscrisis tussen de (gekleurde) burger en agent zich hier aandient. Rotterdam mag geen Ferguson aan de Maas worden. Maar die kant gaat het zo wel op.



https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/04/01...erdam-a4038049

----------


## Revisor

*Politie: in vijf jaar moet 35 procent agenten migratieachtergrond hebben*

Actieplan Nationale Politie Een actieplan moet de politie inclusiever maken. „Ook witte agenten schamen zich over incidenten.”

Marcel Haenen 1 april 2021 om 20:05


Politie op de boulevard in Scheveningen na 21:00 uur. Foto Robin van Lonkhuijsen

In de komende vijf jaar moet minimaal 35 procent van de nieuwe politieagenten in de Randstad een niet-westerse migratieachtergrond hebben. Dat is een onderdeel van een actieplan van de Nationale Politie (65.000 mensen). Dit heeft tot doel om de eigen organisatie „meer divers en inclusiever te maken”, zeggen twee eenheidschefs, Martin Sitalsing (Midden-Nederland) en Gery Veldhuis (Noord-Nederland) in gesprek met _NRC_.

Sitalsing en Veldhuis moeten gaan toezien op uitvoering van het plan ‘Politie voor Iedereen’ dat met „striktere afspraken en minder vrijblijvendheid” moet leiden tot een drastische verandering van het personeelsbestand van de politie. Recente incidenten waarbij de politie in opspraak kwam wegens racisme in eigen kring hebben volgens Sitalsing „geholpen om de politie in beweging te krijgen”. 

De korpsen in de Randstad moeten gelet op de samenstelling van de bevolking in een aantal wijken „soms fors veranderen”, zegt Sitalsing. „In sommige buurten heeft zestig procent van de bevolking een migratieachtergrond. In Kanaleneiland (Utrecht) ligt dat percentage op tachtig. In de politieorganisatie halen we bij lange na niet die aantallen”. Een meer diverse politie is volgens hem nodig om te kunnen doorgaan „met dat waarin we goed zijn als Nederlandse politie, namelijk het leggen van verbinding en fijnmazigheid. De wijkagent is zo’n beetje cultureel erfgoed en kan overal alleen de straat in. Dat komt in sommige wijken onder druk te staan”.Sitalsing (Paramaribo, 1962) wijst erop dat er de komende vijf jaar 17.000 nieuwe agenten worden aangenomen omdat veel politiemensen met pensioen gaan. „Dit is dus d kans om te investeren in diversiteit en in een nieuwe cultuur om echte veranderingen te bewerkstelligen.” Het oude streefcijfer was dat 25 procent van de nieuwe agenten een migratieachtergrond zou hebben, maar dat percentage wordt nergens in Nederland gehaald. Door „meer te investeren in werving” moet de samenstelling van het korps veranderen. 

Beide commissarissen merken dat het debat binnen de politieorganisatie verandert omdat agenten met een migratieachtergrond zich meer dan vroeger laten horen. „Ze voelen zich sneller serieus genomen, ook door witte collega’s. Ook die schamen zich over de incidenten”, zegt Sitalsing. „Onze huidige korpschef Henk van Essen zegt nu: ‘racisme komt wel degelijk voor bij de politie en het doet me zeer. En ik zal er alles aan doen het aan te pakken.’ Dus we hebben wel stappen gezet”.*

‘Stappen gezet’*

Gery Veldhuis (Almelo, 1959) vertelt over een collega met Caribische achtergrond die hij een week geleden sprak. „Hij zei: ‘22 jaar heb ik me de zogenaamde grapjes laten welgevallen. Ze zijn n voor n in een emmer gevallen en die is nu vol: ik accepteer het niet meer’”. Het nieuwe zelfbewustzijn is volgens Veldhuis het gevolg van de Black Lives Matter-demonstraties en de discussie over racisme bij de politie in Rotterdam.

De politie zegt ook te willen investeren in ‘veilige’ teams. „Nieuwe mensen moeten zich bij ons prettig voelen, ook al stroken ze niet met de heersende cultuur”, zegt Sitalsing. Veldhuis zegt dat het probleem met inclusie breder is dan alleen de werving van mensen met een migratieachtergrond. „Ook nieuwe collega’s die zich richten op de aanpak van financile misdaad en cybercrime en een andere achtergrond hebben, zeggen zich niet altijd thuis te voelen in onze cultuur”.

Dit is d kans om te investeren in diversiteit
Martin Sitalsing politiechef
De politie wil ook meer doen om etnisch profileren tegen te gaan. „De bejegening bij controles moet beter. Er moet meer uitleg worden gegeven. We trainen agenten ook hoe ze veel objectiever kunnen waarnemen”, aldus Sitalsing. Elke agent kan een speciale app downloaden waarmee te zien is of iemand al vaker is gecontroleerd en zo ja: waar en wanneer. Ook is te zien wat dit heeft opgeleverd.

De politie gaat ook bekijken of de bestraffing van discriminatie en racisme door agenten nog „past binnen de tijdgeest”. In Rotterdam kregen racistisch appende agenten de lichtste disciplinaire sanctie. „We moeten kijken of we in de regelgeving of in het uitlokken van jurisprudentie stappen moeten zetten. Je zou een keer kunnen zeggen na racisme: je gaat eruit. En dan zien we wel wat de rechter doet”. Onderdeel van het actieplan is tevens het versterken van het zogeheten Netwerk Divers Vakmanschap (NDV). Binnen de politie bestaan netwerken van mensen met hun eigen achtergrond en expertise, van agenten met een Turkse achtergrond tot lhbtq. „We gaan die organisaties professionaliseren door mensen op te leiden voor een rol in die netwerken. Tegelijkertijd brengen we beter in kaart welke bondgenoten er in onze omgeving zijn die ons kunnen helpen. Van Marokkaanse buurtvaders tot dominees in Urk”, zegt Sitalsing.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/04/01...ebben-a4038218

----------


## Revisor

Burgemeester Ahmed Aboutaleb in gesprek met agenten bij politiebureau Maashaven in januari.  ANP 

*Spanning door racistische appjes neemt toe in Rotterdam n in het korps: ‘De polarisatie slaat naar binnen toe’

**De Rotterdamse raad praat vandaag met burgemeester Aboutaleb over de racistische politie-appjes. De spanning rond de kwestie neemt toe. Want: waarom koos de burgemeester voor een ‘zachte aanpak’?*

Peter Groenendijk 08-04-21, 07:22 Laatste update: 08:04

Januari 2019. In de ‘Jan Smit Appgroep’, waarin negen jonge Rotterdamse agenten van bureau Marconiplein met elkaar over van alles appen, verschijnt een filmpje. Een witte jongen wordt mishandeld door jongens met een donkere huidskleur. ‘Dit is bij mij in de wijk’, schrijft de agent die het filmpje plaatst. ‘Kankervolk. Allemaal kapotschieten.’ Zijn collega’s reageren instemmend. ‘Ja kutvolk’, schrijft een collega. ‘KK mongolen’, typt een ander, ‘pauper allochtonen’. En: ‘Meteen schieten’. Hopelijk worden ze aangehouden, schrijft weer een ander. ‘Anders rij ik ze dood.’

*Relletje

*En van de negen agenten pikt het niet. Hij is van Marokkaanse afkomst en verlaat de groep. ‘Waren z’n broers’, schrijft een collega daarop. ‘Is altijd dat kanker volk.’ Een ander reageert: ‘Dat wordt nog een relletje.’

Twee jaar later zorgen de racistische berichten uit de Jan Smit-appgroep voor een hevige politieke discussie. Burgemeester Aboutaleb zal donderdag in de gemeenteraad een lange reeks vragen en moties te verwerken krijgen. ,,Dit waren walgelijke, schokkende uitspraken”, zegt Denk-raadslid (en Kamerlid) Stephan van Baarle. ,,Als je zulke dingen roept, kun je in deze stad geen politiewerk meer doen.”

*Zacht tegen hard*

Maar ook buiten het stadhuis woedt het debat. Honderden mensen demonstreerden vorige week bij bureau Marconiplein, 18.000 mensen ondertekenden een petitie waarin het ontslag van de agenten wordt geist, en de gebiedscommissie Delfshaven vindt dat de politiemensen nooit meer in Delfshaven op straat mogen.

Binnen n buiten de raad vragen veel mensen zich af waarom de agenten nog bij de politie werken en waarom burgemeester Aboutaleb dat accepteert. ,,Als dit gedrag bewezen wordt, dan is er voor deze mensen geen plek’’, zei hij in juli vorig jaar nog. Maar vorige week koos hij een andere toon. ,,De betrokken agenten hebben excuses gemaakt, met betraande ogen. Kies je dan voor hard tegen hard of zacht tegen hard? Ik kies voor zacht.’’

*Streng en rechtlijnig

*Een opvallende toon voor Aboutaleb, die zich als burgemeester juist zo vaak liet gelden als streng en rechtlijnig. Een koerswijziging? In januari zei hij lang te hebben nagedacht over hoe hij zijn derde termijn als burgemeester wil invullen. Het resulteerde in een document niet ging over hard aanpakken en veiligheidsbeleid, maar vooral over de menselijke maat en maatwerk.

Ik weet dat hij veel moeite met dit besluit had, maar ik heb me over zijn houding verbaasd Nadia Arsieni, Raadslid D66
Volgens ingewijden voerde Aboutaleb over de app-kwestie een reeks gesprekken met betrokkenen, die hem verzekerden dat de agenten geen racisten zijn, maar jonge mannen die zich afreageerden. Ook wezen ze de burgemeester erop dat ontslag van de agenten juridisch erg lastig zou zijn: ze waren al berispt en de vraag was of er genoeg grond voor ontslag was. Aboutaleb gaf aan bang te zijn voor polarisatie als hij te hard zou optreden, en een ‘potentile brand’ te willen voorkomen.

*Onbegrijpelijk*

Maar Van Baarle begrijpt niets van die reactie. ,,Ik vind het echt onbegrijpelijk dat hij deze mensen in functie laat”, zegt hij. ,,Dan voel je niet wat deze zaak met het veiligheidsgevoel van veel Rotterdammers doet. Waarschijnlijk is hij bang voor het draagvlak onder agenten, maar dit is slecht voor zijn draagvlak in de hele stad.”

Ook D66 is kritisch. ,,Ik weet dat hij veel moeite met dit besluit heeft gehad, maar ik heb me wel over zijn houding verbaasd’’, zegt D66-raadslid Nadia Arsieni. ,,Dat de agenten zelfs nog niet zijn overgeplaatst naar een andere eenheid, vind ik onbegrijpelijk.’’ 

*Het is een patroon*

Arsieni hoopt dat het debat vandaag niet blijft hangen in een discussie over de strafmaat. ,,Van alle regionale eenheden krijgt Rotterdam de meeste klachten over discriminatie. Het is een patroon.’’

'Niet foei maar doei', staat op het bord van een demonstrant bij politiebureau Marconiplein. Honderden mensen demonstreerden er vorige week uit woede over de naar buiten gekomen racistische appjes.  ANP

Om dat te doorbreken, pleit Arsieni vandaag voor een externe commissie, met onder meer wetenschappers en discriminatiebestrijders, die de politie moet gaan adviseren. ,,De politie worstelt hier al jaren mee. Er is tegenmacht nodig om daar iets aan te doen. We moeten niet van incident naar incident gaan.’’
*
Polarisatie slaat naar binnen*

Dat zegt ook Jan Struijs, voorman van de Nederlandse Politiebond (NPB). ,,Zet dit niet weg als een incident. We moeten onderzoeken hoe groot dit probleem is en er daarna serieus mee aan de slag. Ook omdat de polarisatie inmiddels naar binnen slaat.’’

Want ook binnen het korps speelt de discussie hoog op. Tarik Topcu, net aangesteld als programmamanager ‘Politie voor iedereen’ binnen het korps, heeft zijn functie neergelegd. Volgens ingewijden had hij grote moeite met de manier waarop de app-zaak werd afgehandeld. Pijnlijk voor politiechef Westerbeke, die met dit programma juist voor een ommekeer wil zorgen.

*Emmer*

In een blog op intranet schreef Westerbeke onlangs dat de kwestie hem diep raakt. In gesprekken met allochtone collega’s werd hij getroffen door hun ‘pijn, verdriet en boosheid’ over de straf. ,,De emmer zit bij velen vol door de jaren waarin zij racistische opmerkingen moesten incasseren, zelf te vaak aan de kant zijn gezet door een collega of bij binnenkomst op een ander bureau gevraagd werden zich te legitimeren, terwijl zijn witte maatje die vraag niet kreeg.’’

och staat hij nog achter zijn besluit. ,,De vijf collega’s hebben laten zien dat het hen oprecht speet en dat ze zich schaamden. Ik vind dat ze een tweede, laatste kans mogen krijgen.’’

*Excuses*

De vraag is of de raad daar vandaag genoegen mee neemt. De motie van Nadia Arsieni (D66) kan alvast rekenen op de steun van een ruime meerderheid. En partij zal zich er in elk geval niet achter scharen: de PVV vindt dat de politiek zich nooit had mogen bemoeien met een interne politieaangelegenheid en pleit voor excuses en een bloemetje voor de vijf betrokken agenten.



https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/spannin...-toe~a9a58522/

----------


## Revisor

*De politie gaat aan interne witte solidariteit ten onder*

Over vijf jaar moet ruim een derde van de nieuwe agenten in de Randstad een migratie-achtergrond hebben, lees ik. Eerst was het plan 25 procent, maar dat is opgewaardeerd naar 35 procent. Van de _nieuwe_ agenten dus. Niet van het hele korps. Voordat dat even divers is als de bewoners van de grote steden zelf, zijn we dus een paar politie-generaties verder. Als de politie de nieuwe biculturele agenten tenminste weet vast te houden, wat met de huidige vijandige bedrijfscultuur nogal een opgave is.

Het plan blijkt een bestuurlijke reactie op de woede van Rotterdammers over het eigen korps dat er maar niet in slaagt om het racisme in de gelederen te beteugelen. De ophef in de lokale politiek is groot; voor bureau Marconiplein kwam het tot een demonstratie. Druppel die de emmer deed overlopen: een onderling appje uit politiekring met een compliment voor de moordenaar van de Turkse scholiere Hmeyra.

De leiding komt nu met het plan ‘Politie voor iedereen’ dat een nieuwe koers bij de recrutering belooft, een „nieuwe cultuur” en „echte veranderingen”. Door de Rotterdam-incidenten is er nu meer mogelijk, denken de politiechefs. Intern wordt racisme niet meer gepikt, en niet alleen door de moslim- of gekleurde agenten, die het tot nu toe lieten bij negeren en incasseren. De lichte berispingen voor de racistische agenten deden een deur dicht. Op de werkvloer realiseren chefs zich dat ze nu cht moeten gaan optreden. De tijd van ‘hef je app- of Facebookgroep maar op’ plus een aantekening in je dossier zou voorbij zijn. „Je zou een keer kunnen zeggen na racisme: je gaat eruit. En dan zien we wel wat de rechter doet”, suggereren de politiechefs in _NRC_. Ik tel in die zin nog steeds twee slagen om de arm, maar wie weet. Er lijkt iets te bewegen.

Mijn collega Marcel Haenen beschrijft hoe de agent die het racistisch schelden en tieren in de Rotterdamse appgroep beu was, eruit stapte en de leiding inlichtte. In het jargon werd hij een ‘melder’, van plichtsverzuim door collega’s. Wat daarna gebeurde loog er niet om. Toen de melder besloot van korps te veranderen (volgens de een na pesterijen, volgens de ander vanwege een loopbaanstap) en met een laatste avonddienst afscheid van zijn wijk wilde nemen, bleek hij niet welkom. De berispte collega’s uit de ontbonden appgroep lieten via de operationeel cordinator weten dat ze „moeite” zouden hebben met z’n aanwezigheid. Waarop de cordinator de melder vroeg alleen te gaan zitten in de kantine zodat ‘de mannen’ zich niet ‘ongemakkelijk’ zouden hoeven voelen. Een symbolische trap na dus, van de leiding.

Het deed me denken aan de Haags-Leidse politievrouw Fatima Aboulouafa die intern racistisch gedrag van collega’s aankaartte. Daarna werd ze het korps uitgewerkt omdat ze de „verbinding” niet zocht met de collega’s. De interne norm woog het zwaarst. Er wordt nu gecollecteerd voor een procesfonds. 

Ook de Adviescommissie grondrechten en functie-uitoefening ambtenaren (AGFA), die adviseert bij een arbeidsconflict, zal zichzelf bij de tijd moeten brengen. In deze casus werd de lichtste sanctie passend geacht, ook voor de agent die de moordenaar van Hmeyra complimenteerde met „weer een Turk minder”. Ach, zei de commissie. Het zijn jonge agenten, in een moeilijke wijk, die het verder goed doen. Het incident is ook al wat langer terug. Ze konden niet voorzien dat hun racisme zou uitlekken. Was het niet juist de publiciteit die voor schade zorgde? Als het vuil binnen was gebleven, was er ook vl minder aan de hand geweest. Ook deze club zal het racisme in de politie dus niet bestrijden.

Dit is dus precies de onderlinge ‘verbinding’ waardoor ook Aboulouafa weg moest. Wat de AGFA wegwuift. En waar de nationale korpschef onvoldoende tegen optreedt.

Zo komt de politie dus aan z’n eenzame eters in de kantine. Onderlinge witte solidariteit als kern van de politie-identiteit, dat is het echte probleem.

*Folkert Jensma* is juridisch commentator. Twitter: @folkertjensma


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/04/24...onder-a4041130

----------


## knuppeltje

> *De politie gaat aan interne witte solidariteit ten onder*
> 
> https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/04/24...onder-a4041130


Met al die rellerige koppen tegenwoordig kun je je afvragen hoe die ooit zo chique krant steeds meer op een pulpblad gaat lijken.

Misschien kunnen ze beter rap die die Belg terughalen.  :student:

----------


## Oiseau

De man weet gewoon niet meer hoe te besturen wegens teveel witte ballen zien rond gaan.
Tijd voor pastoraalwerk dan ! 
deze foute boel maar niet durven aanpakken is het bewijs dat de man gewoon psychologisch een afwijking heeft ( racisme bestaat niet want zie me waar ik nu ben)
( zou hij gedacht hebben : Rachid jij werkt voor de politie en je mag blij zijn ... als jij niet tegen racistische opmerkingen kan dan is dit jouw probleem )

----------


## Oiseau

> Met al die rellerige koppen tegenwoordig kun je je afvragen hoe die ooit zo chique krant steeds meer op een pulpblad gaat lijken.
> 
> Misschien kunnen ze beter rap die die Belg terughalen.


In Congo wil Dorpschef van Lulu hun Luba-masker terughebben. 



"Het Luba-masker werd tijdens de periode van Belgisch kolonialisme op brute wijze geroofd uit het Congolese dorp Lulu. Het masker bevindt zich momenteel in Belgi, iets waar de inwoners van Lulu zich maar al te bewust van zijn. In hun ogen zorgt de afwezigheid van het masker voor armoede, droogte en ziektes. Pas als het masker terug is, kan de voorspoed en groei terugkeren. Erik Dijkstra onderzoekt of het niet tijd is om het masker te laten terugkeren naar Congo.

Bron: BNNVARA"

----------


## Eddie

De PVV wil ze een bloemetje sturen zoals Rutte een bloemetje gestuurd heeft naar de agente die op video een dronken man tegen een muur gezet heeft en in zijn kruis getrap en geknied heeft terwijl hij niks deed. PVV wil dat de politiek zich niet bemoeit met interne zaken, net zoals toen de rechter besloten heeft dat de politie het maar intern moest uitzoekennadat de Marokkaanse agent geslagen en vastgezet werd door zijn eigen collegas toen hij aangifte kwam doen van een gestolen telefoon. Vuile racisten pur sang.

----------


## knuppeltje

> In Congo wil Dorpschef van Lulu hun Luba-masker terughebben. 
> 
> "Het Luba-masker werd tijdens de periode van Belgisch kolonialisme op brute wijze geroofd uit het Congolese dorp Lulu. Het masker bevindt zich momenteel in Belgi, iets waar de inwoners van Lulu zich maar al te bewust van zijn. In hun ogen zorgt de afwezigheid van het masker voor armoede, droogte en ziektes. Pas als het masker terug is, kan de voorspoed en groei terugkeren. Erik Dijkstra onderzoekt of het niet tijd is om het masker te laten terugkeren naar Congo.
> 
> Bron: BNNVARA"


Ik geniet er elke keer weer van als mensen heel goed inhoudelijk kunnen reageren. Maar dat lukte je dus alweer niet. 

Tenzij die maskers toch iets te maken hebben met de ondergang van de Nederlandse politie door interne solidariteit, zoals wordt gesuggereerd door die rellerige kop van het NRC waarmee onze goedbedoelende plakker kwam aanzetten.  :lachu:

----------


## Oiseau

> Ik geniet er elke keer weer van als mensen heel goed inhoudelijk kunnen reageren. Maar dat lukte je dus alweer niet. 
> 
> Tenzij die maskers toch iets te maken hebben met de ondergang van de Nederlandse politie door interne solidariteit, zoals wordt gesuggereerd door die rellerige kop van het NRC waarmee onze goedbedoelende plakker kwam aanzetten.


Je liegt want jij geniet al jaren niet van inhoudelijke reacties van Revisor.


voor de rest, probeer alsnog mijn reactie goed te snappen .. je mag best minder lachen want je domheid heeft mij bereikt .. snapie!

----------


## knuppeltje

> Je liegt want jij geniet al jaren niet van inhoudelijke reacties van Revisor.


Ik had het dan ook over jouw reactie - en niet over die van Revisor.  :gsm:

----------


## Revisor

*VN bezorgd om racistisch geweld Belgische politie*

CERD Een commissie van de Verenigde Naties zegt dat Belgi beschuldigingen van racisme door de politie grondig moet onderzoeken na enkele incidenten met dodelijke afloop.

Boris van der Spek 3 mei 2021 om 21:33

Belgische agenten in Brussel op 23 april dit jaar. Foto Shutterstock

Een commissie van de Verenigde Naties heeft in een donderdag gepubliceerd rapport haar zorgen geuit over racistisch geweld door de Belgische politie. Volgens de Commissie voor het Uitbannen van Raciale Discriminatie (CERD) is er sprake van een toename in zowel fysiek als verbaal geweld door handhavers in het land, wat door de Belgische autoriteiten onderzocht een aangepakt moet worden.

De afgelopen jaren is de Belgische politie meermaals negatief in het nieuws gekomen rondom geweldsincidenten. De VN-commissie beveelt Belgi aan dergelijke incidenten grondig te onderzoeken. Etnische diversiteit binnen het Belgische politiekorps zou daarnaast gestimuleerd moeten worden. Ook zou er meer moeten worden gedaan om racistische uitlatingen door agenten op bijvoorbeeld sociale media tegen te gaan.
*
Excessief geweld*

In januari overleed een 23-jarige arrestant van Guinese afkomst in een Brussel politiecel. Naar aanleiding van zijn dood werd er gedemonstreerd tegen discriminatie door de Belgische autoriteiten. Bij een van die demonstraties, op 24 januari in Brussel, werden 230 mensen opgepakt, waarvan 86 minderjarigen. Verschillende jongeren deden na afloop melding van excessief geweld door de Belgische politie, iets waar enkele agenten zelf later ook melding van maakten.

In 2019 kwamen twee tieners bij verschillende incidenten om het leven toen ze werden aangereden door de politie en in 2018 werd een Slowaakse arrestant dusdanig hard aangepakt door de politie in een cel op het vliegveld van Charleroi dat hij in coma raakte en later overleed. Een video daarvan kwam vorig jaar naar buiten en zorgde voor opschudding in de Belgische politiek.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2021/05/03...litie-a4042250

----------


## Revisor

Fatima Aboulouafa als gast in het tv programma Jinek  KRO NCRV 

*Oud-politiechef die racisme aankaartte, eist baan terug: Ik sliep met een mes onder mijn bed*

*RECHTZAAK* *De ontslagen klokkenluider die racisme en discriminatie bij de Haagse en Rotterdamse politie blootlegde, wil haar baan terug. Anders eist ze een schadevergoeding van 300.000 euro. Vanmiddag stond ze voor de rechtbank in Den Haag.*

David Bremmer 17-05-22, 19:12 Laatste update: 17-05-22, 23:30 


Het is halverwege de zitting als het Fatima Aboulouafa dinsdagmiddag even te veel wordt. ,,Sorry, dat ik nu een beetje emotioneel word, zegt ze tegen de rechters, nadat die haar hebben gevraagd of ze zlf niet meer had kunnen doen om een conflict te voorkomen. ,,Ik heb 27 jaar altijd geprobeerd problemen aan te kaarten bij de politie, de organisatie waar ik ondanks alles zo verdomd veel van houd. De politie is vergeten dienstbaar te zijn, zowel naar de burgers toe als intern.

De ontboezeming is verklaarbaar. Aboulouafa is het zoveelste voorbeeld van een klokkenluider die misstanden meldt, maar vervolgens zlf het veld moet ruimen. De van oorsprong Marokkaanse politievrouw kaartte vanaf 2018 bij de leiding van de Haagse politie het handelen van een tien- tot vijftiental rotte appels aan, die in WhatsApp-groepen spraken over kutmarokkanen en zichzelf Marokkanenverdelgers noemden.

*Racisme en machtsmisbruik

*Meldde de van oorsprong Marokkaanse Aboulouafa de misstanden aanvankelijk intern, vanaf juni 2019 praat ze op Instagram openlijk over discriminatie, racisme en machtsmisbruik. Daarmee wil ze naar eigen zeggen de _blue wall of silence_ - de cultuur van elkaar niet aanspreken bij misstanden - binnen de politie doorbreken.

Het wordt niet gewaardeerd. Aboulouafa krijgt eerst nog lof toegezwaaid, toenmalig korpschef Erik Akerboom nodigt haar zelfs uit voor een gesprek. Uit onderzoek blijkt bovendien dat tien Haagse agenten inderdaad hun boekje te buiten gingen en onder meer buitensporig geweld bij arrestaties gebruikten.


 Carlo ter Ellen DPG Media

Al snel neemt de zaak een andere wending. In Leiden, waar Aboulouafa sinds kort als teamchef leiding geeft aan 130 agenten, is de districtchef Arthur van Baaren niet blij. Leidenaren zouden kunnen denken dat de misstanden de Leidse politie betreffen in plaats van die in Den Haag, vreest hij. De verhoudingen komen verder op scherp te staan als _NRC_ en _De Volkskrant_ over haar Instagram-berichten schrijven. Aboulouafa krijgt het verwijt dat zij naar de landelijke media is gestapt, wat ze tot op de dag van vandaag ontkent.

*Lijmpoging

*Eind september 2019 barst de bom en wordt Aboulouafa naar huis gestuurd. Een lijmpoging door burgemeester Ahmed Marcouch loopt op niets uit, omdat ze niet het gevoel heeft dat de politie haar veiligheid nog kan garanderen in een nieuwe functie. Ze besluit in overleg te gaan over een vertrekregeling, maar komt daar snel op terug. ,,Ik was in die periode niet mezelf en had het moeilijk, zei ze in de rechtszaal. ,,Ik sliep met een mes onder mijn bed.

Uiteindelijk krijgt ze in 2021 zelf officieel ontslag aangezegd. De verhoudingen zouden onherstelbaar beschadigd zijn.

Gesteund door enkele tientallen sympathisanten eiste ze voor de rechtbank Den Haag haar baan terug. Volgens haar advocaat Mariska Aantjes is het onzin dat ze nergens meer terecht kan. ,,De politie is een zeer grote organisatie met 67.000 werknemers. Mevrouw Aboulouafa heeft gedurende een kwart eeuw een smetteloos dienstverband gehad. Er zijn bovendien genoeg collegas, onder wie ook veel leidinggevenden, die hebben aangegeven graag met haar te willen werken.

*Boze vrouw

*Een ontboezeming van politiechef Luthe Nieuwerth, als voormalig programmamanager diversiteit aanwezig bij de zitting, lijkt die constatering te bevestigen. Nieuwerth schakelde destijds Marcouch als bemiddelaar in en onthulde drie aanbiedingen te hebben van politiechefs die Aboulouafa wel wilde hebben. ,,Die aanbiedingen hebben we niet meer met mevrouw besproken omdat zij het overleg toen afkapte. Hij zei daar zeer teleurgesteld over te zijn.

Volgens de Nationale Politie is de terugkeer van Aboulouafa inmiddels een gepasseerd station. Ontslag, zij het eervol, is de enige weg die rest. ,,Dat is een hele ruime regeling, inclusief begeleiding naar andere werkzaamheden. Advocate Petra Noordermeer schilderde Aboulouafa dinsdagmiddag af als een boze vrouw die vol rancune jegens de politie zit.

Opmerkelijk is dat Aboulouafa volgens de politie niet als klokkenluider kan worden gezien. ,,Ze deed haar melding als leidinggevende na een melding van een werknemer. De politie heeft daarop direct een onderzoek ingesteld. Aboulouafa heeft volgens de politie bovendien geen nadeel van haar melding ondervonden, omdat ze na haar melding nog promotie kreeg en teamchef in Leiden werd.

*Einde loopbaan?

*In het licht van alle tegenwerking die Aboulouafa afgelopen jaren ondervond lijkt het een bijzonder formalistische benadering. De vraag is wat de rechtbank Den Haag op 28 juni beslist. Mocht het vonnis luiden dat de verhoudingen onherstelbaar beschadigd zijn dan eist Aboulouafa een schadevergoeding van 300.000 euro. Dan zou immers een einde komen aan een grotendeels glanzende politieloopbaan van ruim een kwart eeuw, waarin Aboulouafa zich opwerkte van gewone agent tot radicaliseringsexpert en politiechef over 130 man.

Dat zou haar zwaar vallen. ,,Ik ben heel goed in wat ik doe en heb altijd de verbinding gezocht. Tegelijk schuw ik het niet om moeilijke vragen te stellen aan mijn collega's. Mijn carrire zat in de lift, ik was een _high potential_. Maar het gaat niet om mij, soms moet je je principes voorrang geven.


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/oud-pol...-bed~a37002f4/

----------


## Revisor

Een van de agenten in de documentaire De blauwe familie.  KRO-NCRV

*Zes agenten doen boekje open over racisme binnen politie: Stel je voor, onze aap in een kooi*

*Ze houden rekening met ontslag of zijn al weg: zes agenten doen in de documentaire De blauwe familie een boekje open over racisme en discriminatie binnen het politiekorps. ,,Wij waren het allochtonenklasje. Na de voorstelronde kwamen de grappen al: Met boeven vang je blijkbaar boeven.*

*Victor Schildkamp* 20-05-22, 14:00


...


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/zes-age...kooi~a00315d5/

----------


## Revisor

*KRO-NCRV 2Doc: De blauwe familie*

In KRO-NCRV 2Doc: _De Blauwe Familie_ komen klokkenluiders uit de politieorganisatie aan het woord die bij hun werkgever melding hebben gemaakt van misstanden waaronder racisme en discriminatie en vervolgens het leven is zuur gemaakt. _De Blauwe Familie_ laat zien dat de politietop inclusiviteit met de mond belijdt, maar dat de praktijk heel anders is. _De Blauwe Familie_ is te zien op televisie op maandag 23 mei 2022 om 20:25 uur op NPO2.

*Ik werd uit de auto getrokken door mijn eigen collegas en er werd een foto van mij opgehangen op de politieschool met de tekst imagine our monkey in a cage, stel je voor, onze aap in een kooi* Politieagent uit de documentaire

Op een geheime locatie komen zes politiemensen, een advocaat en een vakbondsleider aan het woord over de misstanden op de werkvloer van de politie. Ze hebben besloten om de blauwe code van stilte te doorbreken. Het risico is groot, voor hen die nog in dienst zijn, staat hun baan op het spel. Maar de maat is vol.

Degenen die zich op de geheime locatie melden zijn politiemensen in hart en nieren. Sommigen zijn moe gestreden door de voortdurende twijfel aan hun loyaliteit, het stand moeten houden tegen vooroordelen en het omgaan met gebrek aan optreden vanuit de leiding. Ze zijn vooral teleurgesteld dat er maar niets verandert. Dat er niet daadkrachtig wordt opgetreden. Een Surinaams-Nederlandse rechercheur: Ik heb het mijn zoon echt verboden, jij gaat niet bij de politie zolang ik leef. Al dat verdriet, ellende, de traumas die ik eraan heb overgehouden. Ik wil hem daarvoor behoeden. Allemaal zijn ze strijdbaar en sommigen zijn in juridische gevechten verwikkeld met de organisatie.

De vakbondsleider vertelt over een politieman die grote betekenis heeft gehad bij de aanpak van de georganiseerde misdaad: Hij heeft mentale problemen omdat hij zijn leidinggevende heeft aangesproken op verkeerd handelen. Vervolgens werd hij buitengesloten en gediscrimineerd. Hij diende een klacht in bij zijn werkgever en de tegenreactie was: Dan gaan wij jou onderzoeken, want je hebt vast wel ergens fouten gemaakt. De lachende derde zijn de zware criminelen die denken: fijn, zn eigen organisatie neemt hem te grazen, hoeven wij het niet te doen. Zijn werkgever laat hem als een baksteen vallen."

*Wie praat die gaat* Politieagent uit de documentaire

De ervaringen van deze politiemensen leggen een patroon bloot van een gebrek aan daadkrachtig inclusief leiderschap en de misstanden die daardoor in stand worden gehouden. Men dekt elkaar af en houdt de media en politiek zoet met beloftes. Een leiding die geen tegenspraak duldt, wars is van kritische geluiden en niet bereid lijkt de aangekaarte problemen serieus te nemen en aan te pakken. Met als gevolg dat een grote groep politiemensen zich onveilig voelt, zich niet durft uit te spreken, want wie praat die gaat. Zo wordt een hardnekkige angstcultuur in stand gehouden. De broodnodige diverse instroom is moeizaam, want wie wil er werken in een organisatie waar discriminatie en racisme getolereerd wordt en buitensporig gedrag onbestraft blijft? 
*
Over de Blauwe Familie*

De 2Doc: _De Blauwe Familie_ is geregisseerd door Maria Mok en Meral Uslu en geproduceerd door Mok & Uslu BV in samenwerking met KRO-NCRV en Controle Alt Delete. Deze film kwam tot stand met steun van CoBO. _De Blauwe Familie_ is te zien op televisie op maandag 23 mei 2022 om 20:25 uur op NPO2.



https://controlealtdelete.nl/articles/de-blauwe-familie

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> "Ik werd uit de auto getrokken door mijn eigen collegas en er werd een foto van mij opgehangen op de politieschool met de tekst imagine our monkey in a cage, stel je voor, onze aap in een kooi"
> 
> *Politieagent uit de documentaire*



Als dit echt zo gegaan is, dan is dat heel ernstig. Wel zou het beter zijn om e.e.a. niet anoniem te doen. Dat verhoogt wel de geloofwaardigheid. De kans dat het echt waar is acht ik toch wel hoog. Maar ook bij de politie moet een aantijging wel behoorlijk bewezen worden. 

De klokkenluider blijft anoniem uit angst voor ontslag. Bij zo'n organisatie echter zou ik na zulke toestanden dan niet willen blijven werken. 

.

----------


## Revisor

*De uitzending is hier te zien:*

https://www.npostart.nl/2doc/23-05-2022/KN_1728933


*Goede uitzending van Nieuwsuur:*

https://www.npostart.nl/nieuwsuur/23.../VPWON_1334538

----------


## Revisor

*Help de pesters en (quasi-) racisten de politiedienst uit*

Veiligheidscolumn Help de pesters, (quasi-) racisten en verkeerde grappenmakers binnen de politie met veranderen of verdwijnen. _Piet van Reenen_ over de 2Doc _De blauwe familie_.

Oud-politieman Dwight van de Vijver in De blauwe familie.

Gne, voelde ik bij het zien van de documentaire _De blauwe familie_. En boosheid. Die film gaat over politiemensen van kleur, mensen met hart voor dat merkwaardige vak, die onrecht en discriminatie binnen de eigen organisatie tegenkwamen, zich daar over uitspraken en daarmee vastliepen. De meesten hebben teleurgesteld de politie verlaten. Beschadigd, zwarte aap genoemd of kutmarokkaan, gemotioneerd, sommigen intussen voorzien van een nieuw perspectief, anderen worstelend met PTSS. 

Zo weinig vertrouwen hadden ze intussen nog in de politieleiding, dat Control Alt Delete, de organisatie die de documentaire meeproduceerde, aan de korpsleiding de schriftelijke garantie vroeg dat de deelnemers geen nieuwe nadelen zouden ondervinden van hun deelname aan de film. Die kregen ze. Blijkbaar was dat geen overbodige luxe. Sommige politiemensen die benaderd werden voor de film weigerden uit angst voor repercussies. Wie praat die gaat was de angst. Familie nietwaar.

Gegeneerd was ik ook over mijzelf. Ik was even blij dat de plaatsvervangend korpschef na afloop van de premire opstond en vertelde hoe onthutst zij en de korpsleiding waren geweest bij het zien van de film. En hoe gecommitteerd zij waren aan initiatieven voor verbetering en de handhaving van de norm dat tegen discriminatie binnen de politie fors en consequent moet worden opgetreden. Ik vond dat heel even vooruitgang. Want in 2012 had de toenmalige korpschef Bouman ontkend dat er sprake was van _racial profiling_ binnen de politie. Dat gebeurde tijdens de presentatie van een solide rapport van Amnesty International over etnisch profileren door de politie. De korpschef ontkende dat dat voorkwam, de voorzitter van de centrale ondernemingsraad werd heel boos. Een belediging riep hij. De voorzitter is intussen exit. 
*
Evenwichtskunst*

Mijn gene was dat de erkenning van de korpsleiding geen vooruitgang is geweest maar stagnatie. Mijn vreugde was _toedekkingsdenken,_ dat de overheid zo dikwijls kenmerkt. Futiel, die erkenning vergeleken met de beelden uit de film. Futiel vergeleken met de signalen van interne discriminatie en pestgedrag binnen de politie. Ook vandaag procedeert voormalig teamchef Aboulouafa nog om bij de politie te mogen blijven. Ze trad naar buiten toen er tegen interne, discriminerende uitingen door de leiding niet werd opgetreden. De politie is tot nu toe niet in staat om de eigen vuile was schoon te krijgen.

Nu is het aanspreken van de leiding van een organisatie van vijfenzestigduizend mensen geen garantie voor verandering. Integendeel soms. Agenten zien de volgende verplichte anti-discriminatiecursus voor alle mensen al weer hangen. De politie kan heel veranderingsresistent zijn. Er is meer te verwachten van al die mensen die weigeren zich uit de ploegen te laten pesten  petje af. Al die mensen die hun collegas aanspreken op discriminerend gedrag. Al die politiemensen die zonder veel ophef allochtone collegas helpen. Die zich uitspreken tegen dat gedrag zonder uit de organisatie geduwd te worden. Een evenwichtskunst die geleerd moet worden. Ik blijf omdat verandering alleen van binnenuit kan komen, hoorde ik er een zeggen. In de uitvoering zit de weerstand, maar ook het veranderingspotentieel. Als dat aangesproken kan worden, is er hoop. Daar kunnen ook de politievakbonden een rol in spelen. Zij spreken zich uit in de film, daar ligt een kans op beweging.
*
Weinig moed*

Ja, en dan de leiding. Er is een leiderschapsprobleem. Het aantal medewerkers per chef is te groot, er is teveel bureauwerk en te weinig tijd voor de mensen. En er lijkt mij te weinig moed om informele leiders aan te pakken. Om zelf een risico te nemen en om mensen in bescherming te nemen. Er is geen behoefte aan uitsluitend _coachend_ leiderschap, maar ook aan mensen die initiatieven en verantwoordelijkheid nemen en ook gewoon eens iemand op zijn donder geven.

Advocaat Korver zei in de film dat de politie met haar missie dat ze het recht handhaaft welbeschouwd goud in handen heeft. Dat klopt. Maar ze doet er niets mee. Met het recht, met het streven naar rechtvaardigheid in het groot en in het klein is een ongekend respect te verwerven binnen de samenleving en binnen de eigen organisatie. Dat doet de politie niet. Waar het moeilijk wordt verhardt ze.

Politiewerk navigeert altijd tussen de dukdalven van macht en recht. Ik zie een beweging naar macht. Dat is fataal omdat de redding van de politie ligt in het omarmen van het recht als kernwaarde en als bron van trots. Daarvan is het behoud van vertrouwen in de politie ook en juist door minderheden binnen en buiten de politie, afhankelijk. Pesters, verkeerde grappenmakers, quasi- en echte racisten, het is niet uw politie en het wordt niet uw politie. Het kan een tijdje duren maar tenslotte zal de keuze simpel zijn: verander of verdwijn. Het wachten is op politieleiders die ze daarbij een handje helpen, op netwerken van Carabische, Marokkaanse en Joodse politiemensen en op mensenrechtengroepen binnen de politie. Op vakbondsbesturen die toegang hebben tot de basis . En van de korpsleiding die leiderschap en visie terug kan brengen in de organisatie.



*Piet van Reenen* was politieman, onderzoeker, directeur van de Politieacademie en hoogleraar politie en mensenrechten. De Veiligheidscolumn wordt geschreven door deskundigen uit de politiewereld.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/05/24...t-uit-a4127483

----------


## Revisor

*Politietop ziet documentaire als kantelpunt in de aanpak van racisme binnen de politie*

De Blauwe Familie Tijdens een voorvertoning van de documentaire _De Blauwe Familie_, over racisme en discriminatie binnen de politie,maakte verdriet plaats voor verontwaardiging.

*Marcel Haenen* 24 mei 2022

De voorvertoning van de documentaire _De Blauwe Familie_, afgelopen vrijdag in een bioscoopzaal in Badhoevedorp. Foto Ptah Ankh Re

Het gebeurde afgelopen vrijdagavond, na afloop van de besloten voorvertoning van de documentaire _De Blauwe Familie_ (KRO-NCRV), in de bioscoopzaal van een hotel in Badhoevedorp. Snoepend van een bakje popcorn hadden de genodigden  veel politieagenten met een migratieachtergrond, advocaten, vakbondsmensen en vertegenwoordigers van allerlei belangenorganisaties  een uur lang zitten kijken naar een zestal agenten die openhartig vertellen dat ze als gevolg van aanhoudend racisme van collegas bijna allemaal besloten hebben de organisatie vaarwel te zeggen. Ze zijn de politie zat.

In de zaal hoorde je mensen slikken en snikken. Na afloop maakte het verdriet al snel plaats voor verontwaardiging. Hoe is het in vredesnaam mogelijk dat agenten zo getraumatiseerd raken in de ruim 65.000 leden tellende geniformeerde familie? Het publiek eiste luidkeels opheldering van de eveneens aanwezige politietop.

Plaatsvervangend korpschef en hoogst verantwoordelijke voor het diversiteitsbeleid (Politie voor Iedereen), Liesbeth Huyzer, werd naar voren geroepen. Het doet me pijn om te zien hoe we met elkaar omgaan, zei ze bedeesd. Ik voel onvermogen want ik zou graag elke politiecollega de bescherming willen bieden die ze nodig hebben om dit mooie en belangrijke vak uit te oefenen. Ik faal. Ze beloofde te blijven strijden voor een discriminatieloze organisatie. De politieleiding is er zich volgens haar van bewust dat ze dan wel veel beter de norm moet stellen dat discriminatie niet mag, en die handhaven. 

Liesbeth Huyzer, plaatsvervangend korpschef, en verantwoordelijk voor het discriminatiebeleid.Foto Bart Maat/ANP

*Hoofdrolspelers*

Eerder die middag had ze met haar hoogste baas Henk van Essen op het Haagse hoofdkantoor van de politie ook al een voorvertoning bijgewoond van De Blauwe Familie, samen met de hoofdrolspelers uit de film. Zeer indringend en aangrijpend, noemt de korpschef de documentaire desgevraagd. Hij had de agenten vrijdag geprezen voor hun lef en openhartigheid en een opvallende toezegging gedaan. Voor het uit de school klappen over racisme binnen de politie, in het geheim en zonder toestemming van de afdeling politievoorlichting, hoeven de agenten geen rechtspositionele repercussies te verwachten.

Een opvallende belofte binnen de organisatie waar klokkenluiders nogal eens het loodje leggen. Wie praat, die gaat, is volgens de voorzitter van de Nederlandse Politievakbond (NPB) Jan Struijs immers doorgaans het adagium. Struijs zegt nooit eerder van agenten zo veel reacties te hebben ontvangen als op deze documentaire. Het verdriet en het ongenoegen onder agenten over ongelijke behandeling is groter en intenser dan ik ooit voor mogelijk hield, zegt Struijs. Hij roept op tot het instellen van een waarheidscommissie die discriminatie bij de politie in kaart gaat brengen. Er mag gewoon geen plek meer zijn voor racisme in de organisatie. Punt.
*
Kantelmoment*

Martin Sitalsing, politiebaas van Midden-Nederland en de enige Nederlandse hoofdcommissaris met een migratieachtergrond, zegt dat hij het deze week opgelaaide debat ziet als een kantelmoment. Racisme binnen de politie is volgens hem een structureel probleem. De discussie die nu ontstaat moet volgens Sitalsing benut worden. Nu moeten we duidelijk maken dat voor racisten definitief geen plaats meer is bij de politie. 
Het is ook het verlangen van Dionne Abdoelhafiezkhan, initiatiefnemer van Controle Alt Delete (CAD). Deze onafhankelijke organisatie die zich naar eigen zeggen inzet voor eerlijke en effectieve wetshandhaving en strijdt tegen etnisch profileren en buitenproportioneel geweld heeft het initiatief genomen tot het maken van de documentaire die uiteindelijk door Maria Mok en Meral Uslu is vervaardigd. Volgens Abdoelhafiezkhan is er sprake van een historische gebeurtenis die hopelijk de benodigde revolutionaire cultuuromslag bij de politie veroorzaakt.
*
Expertisecentrum*

Het CAD en de vier politievakbonden hebben na de vertoning van de documentaire een _letter of intent_ overhandigd aan de korpsleiding. Ze schrijven dat het schort aan daadkrachtig inclusief leiderschap waardoor misstanden in stand worden gehouden. Ze vragen extra inspanningen om de veiligheid van alle collegas in het korps te waarborgen.

De vakbonden zeggen toe een expertisecentrum voor racisme en discriminatie in het leven te roepen. De korpsleiding wordt gevraagd voor een periode van minimaal vijf jaar voldoende capaciteit en budget vrij te maken voor antidiscriminatiebeleid.

De politietop zal het komende jaar overigens ook nadrukkelijk door het parlement in de gaten worden gehouden. In de Tweede Kamer werd dinsdagmiddag met overgrote meerderheid een motie aangenomen waarin wordt uitgesproken dat de korpsleiding onder verscherpt, extern toezicht zal worden gesteld van de commissie-Schneiders. Door meer controle moet er een einde komen aan de onveilige werksituatie bij de Landelijke Eenheid waar de afgelopen twee jaar drie agenten zelfmoord pleegden. Ook zij klaagden over uitsluiting.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/05/24...litie-a4127788

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Ik vond het begin zin zo mooi dat ik het niet laten kon. 
> 
> As a person who got in touch with the Dutch
> and the Belgian police unbelievably much;
> for disrespecting them and the country they represent,
> it was about ten years in jail I had to spend.
> From all my encounters with them i have to say,
> almost all of them did act in a human professional way,
> only few of them did act like a racist now and then,
> ...


Als je zo prat gaat op je goede taalbeheersing... 




> Ik heb jarenlang deze materie bestudeert.


Kijk mij maakt het niet uit. Maar als je anderen gaat wijzen op fouten dan is dit toch wel een afgang. 


.

----------


## Revisor

*Ontslag dreigt voor racistische agenten*

Actieplan politie De politie gaat strenger optreden tegen racisme en discriminatie in eigen kring. Op racistisch gedrag van agenten zal voortaan altijd een sanctie volgen.

*Marcel Haenen* 7 juni 2022 om 22:51

Politie-agenten treden op bij een demonstratie tegen de coronamaatregelen op het Museumplein in Amsterdam, 20 maart 2021. Foto Sabine Joosten/ANP

De Nationale Politie wil aanmerkelijk strenger gaan optreden tegen racisme en discriminatie in eigen kring. Agenten die zich racistisch gedragen tegenover collegas kunnen voortaan rekenen op ontslag. Dit blijkt uit een gezamenlijke verklaring tegen racisme en discriminatie die tachtig vooraanstaande functionarissen van de politie eind vorige week in een strategisch topoverleg op de Veluwe, hebben opgesteld. Wij willen de Politie voor Iedereen zijn. En ja, dat gaan we beter doen. Maar wie de grens over gaat zal dat altijd voelen, daar hoort altijd een sanctie op te volgen. Altijd. En daar waar nodig volgt ontslag, aldus de verklaring.

Plaatsvervangend korpschef Liesbeth Huyzer, hoogst verantwoordelijke voor diversiteitsbeleid, zegt in een gesprek met _NRC_ dat de tijd dat racistische agenten na een goed gesprek met hun leidinggevenden verder konden voorbij is. Excuses zoals dat gebeurde onder het mom van werkdruk en stoom afblazen gaan niet meer op. Discrimineren, racistisch gedrag, buitensluiten, het moet altijd consequenties hebben. Het betekent niet dat altijd ontslag volgt, maar het is wel het uitgangspunt van waaruit we de schending beoordelen. 
*
Kijk niet weg*

De politie verspreidt woensdag via de politiesite een filmpje waarin vijftien leidinggevende politiemensen het belang beklemtonen van een strengere aanpak van discriminatie in het eigen korps. Politiemensen hebben een voorbeeldfunctie bij de aanpak van racisme in de samenleving, aldus de video. Dat moet dan bij uitstek gelden voor de bestrijding van discriminatie binnen de eigen organisatie. De lat ligt bij ons hoger.

Alle 70.000 politiemensen worden opgeroepen racisme met elkaar te bespreken. Kijk niet weg, want het gebeurt hier onder onze ogen, aldus de tekst. Zwijg niet. Bescherm wie het nodig heeft. Bekrachtig waar we voor staan.
De nieuwe aanpak betekent een aanmerkelijke verscherping van het huidige beleid. De afgelopen jaren werden bijvoorbeeld Rotterdamse agenten na racistische uitlatingen in WhatsApp-groepen schriftelijk berispt of overgeplaatst. Daarentegen werden klokkenluiders van misstanden nogal eens ontslagen.

In 2019 zei politieadviseur Carel Boers te stoppen omdat leidinggevenden bij de politie structureel wegkijken bij discriminatie van collegas. In de politieorganisatie voelen politiemedewerkers zich op het politiebureau vaak veel onveiliger dan bij de uitoefening van hun taak op straat, aldus Boers. 
*
Documentaire De Blauwe Familie*

Directe aanleiding voor de koerswijziging is een documentaire die op initiatief van Control Alt Delete, een organisatie die zich inzet tegen etnisch profileren, werd gemaakt. _De Blauwe Familie_ werd vorige maand door de KRO-NCRV uitgezonden. In die film vertellen agenten openhartig dat ze als gevolg van aanhoudend racisme van collegas bijna allemaal besloten hebben de organisatie vaarwel te zeggen.

De documentaire heeft binnen de politie veel indruk gemaakt. Hoe kunnen mensen buiten op straat zich veilig voelen, ons vertrouwen, als wij dat binnen zelf niet ervaren, aldus de verklaring. De documentaire heeft volgens Huyzer het racismedebat in een stroomversnelling gebracht. Deze documentaire maakte de pijn heel duidelijk van collegas die gediscrimineerd worden.

De politie verwacht binnenkort de uitkomsten van een onderzoek van Saniye elik, lector in Leiden, waar volgens Huyzer uit blijkt dat verhoudingsgewijs meer aspiranten met een migratieachtergrond uitstromen omdat ze zich onveilig voelen. Daar moeten we mee aan de slag want we hebben zeker in de grote steden agenten met een migratieachtergrond heel hard nodig.

De politie heeft ook besloten tot de aanstelling van een speciale cordinator racisme en discriminatie. De Utrechtse commissaris Johan van Renswoude moet erop toezien dat landelijk dezelfde normen gaan gelden bij de aanpak van racistische agenten. Huyzer: Alle gevallen die op dit gebied gaan spelen, zullen centraal landelijk worden afgedaan. Zo hopen we meer regie te houden op de handhaving van de nieuwe normen en uniforme jurisprudentie te ontwikkelen.

Ook wil de politie bekijken hoe leidinggevenden kunnen bijdragen aan cultuurverandering, zegt Huyzer. Het beeld moet worden aangescherpt over wat wij verwachten van goede dienders. Het kan niet zo zijn dat we alleen maar het masculiene beeld versterken. Dat we alleen agenten een podium geven die een spectaculaire aanhouding hebben verricht. Ook de wijkagent die heel goed verbindend werk doet, verdient het om in het zonnetje te worden gezet.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/06/07...enten-a4132765

----------


## Revisor

*Rechtbank tikt Dordtse politie op de vingers voor racistische belediging en overmatig geweld*

Een politieoptreden in Dordrecht is door de rechtbank racistisch, weerzinwekkend en disproportioneel bevonden, waarmee het Openbaar Ministerie het recht heeft verspeeld om twee verdachten te vervolgen. 

*Menno van Dongen* 9 juni 2022, 19:18

 
Een agent aan het werk in de Haagse binnenstad. Beeld ANP

Racistisch, weerzinwekkend en disproportioneel, zo noemde donderdag de rechtbank in Rotterdam het optreden van agenten in Dordrecht in 2020. Het gedrag van de politie en het Openbaar Ministerie is zo afkeurenswaardig dat het OM het recht heeft verspeeld om twee verdachten te vervolgen. 

Deze harde tik op de vingers volgde daags op de aankondiging dat de politie racisme en discriminatie binnen de eigen gelederen voortaan strenger aan gaat pakken.

De Dordrechtse zaak begon op 5 december 2020, toen politiemedewerkers verwikkeld raakten in een vechtpartij met een gezin dat zich bemoeide met een ruzie op straat. Een 45-jarige man, zijn 18-jarige zoon en een vrouw van 37 werden aangehouden op verdenking van belaging van drie agenten. De vader en zoon stonden hiervoor uiteindelijk terecht. 

*Eerlijk proces in het gedrang*

De rechters verwijten de politie dat in het proces-verbaal aanvankelijk niet stond dat een agent een verdachte had uitgescholden voor kutneger. Ook schreven de verbalisanten niet over het geweld dat ze hadden toegepast. _NRC Handelsblad_ onthulde destijds dat op beelden van een beveiligingscamera te horen is dat agenten racistische woorden gebruikten en het gezin meermaals met pepperspray in het gezicht spoten.

Volgens de rechtbank is het recht op een eerlijk proces in het gedrang gekomen, mede doordat het OM pas na aanhoudend aandringen van de verdediging bereid was nader onderzoek te doen naar de racistische uitlating. De integriteit van de opsporing en de waarheidsvinding zijn geschonden.

De verdachten hadden de politie ongestoord haar werk moeten laten doen, vinden de rechters. Maar de fouten van de agenten en de pogingen die te verhullen wegen zwaarder. 

*Consequenties*

Justin Ktter, advocaat van de vader en zoon, heeft gemengde gevoelens. Juridisch gezien ben ik blij, want niet-ontvankelijkheid komt bijna niet meer voor. Dit is een signaal: tot hier en niet verder. Maar voor dit gezin was het een vreselijke ervaring. Mijn clinten hebben moeite om hun leven weer op te pakken.

Racistisch gedrag moet altijd consequenties hebben, was woensdag de boodschap van de Nationale Politie. In hoeverre de agenten uit Dordrecht intern zijn bestraft, is onduidelijk. Wel is de man die het racistische scheldwoord uitte door de politierechter veroordeeld tot een boete van 250 euro, wegens belediging. Het gebeurde toen hij in gevecht was voor zijn eigen leven, zei hij vorig jaar tegen de rechter.

De politie in Dordrecht valt onder de Regionale Eenheid Rotterdam, die voor een reactie verwijst naar het OM. Dat zegt teleurgesteld te zijn over het oordeel van de rechtbank en hoger beroep te overwegen.


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...weld~b53fd653/

----------


## Revisor

Politie chef Fatima Aboulouafa in 2019 tijdens het tv programma Jinek  KRO NCRV

*Klap voor klokkenluiders: ex-politiechef die racisme bij korps aankaartte krijgt baan niet terug*

*Politievrouw Fatima Aboulouafa, die racisme bij de Haagse en Rotterdamse politie blootlegde, krijgt haar baan niet terug. De rechtbank Den Haag legt de schuld voor de verstoorde arbeidsverhouding vrijwel geheel bij de klokkenluider, niet bij de politie.*

David Bremmer 28-06-22, 12:05 Laatste update: 12:13

De van oorsprong Marokkaanse Aboulouafa kaartte vanaf 2018 bij de leiding van de Haagse politie het handelen van een tien- tot vijftiental medewerkers aan, die in WhatsApp-groepen spraken over ‘kutmarokkanen’ en zichzelf ‘Marokkanenverdelgers’ noemden. Deed ze dat aanvankelijk intern, vanaf juni 2019 praatte ze op Instagram openlijk over discriminatie, racisme en machtsmisbruik.

Hoewel Aboulouafa aanvankelijk daarvoor lof kreeg van toenmalig landelijk korpschef Erik Akerboom, leidde het tot een knallend conflict met haar superieuren bij de Leidse politie, waar ze net als teamchef was aangetreden en leiding gaf aan 130 agenten. Haar collega’s vreesden dat de opmerkingen negatief zouden afstralen op Leiden, terwijl de missstanden Den Haag en Rotterdam betroffen. Eind september 2019 kreeg Aboulouafa bericht dat ze werd overgeplaatst en werd ze naar huis gestuurd.

Die overplaatsing volgde echter helemaal niet, Aboulouafa zit in praktijk thuis. Een bemiddelingspoging door de Arnhemse burgemeester Ahmed Marcouch liep op niets uit. In 2021 kreeg ze ontslag aangezegd, nog wel eervol. Ze eiste vorige maand daarop haar baan terug bij de afdeling bestuursrecht van de rechtbank Den Haag.
*
Beschadigd

*Die wijst echter alle eisen van Aboulouafa af, valt in de vanmorgen gepubliceerde uitspraak te lezen. Volgens de bestuursrechter was de arbeidsverhouding met Aboulouafa dusdanig beschadigd dat zij overgeplaatst mocht worden naar een andere functie.


Fatima Aboulouafa.  Privbeeld

Dat Aboulouafa, die al 27 jaar bij de politie werkte, in eerste instantie helemaal geen nieuwe functie kreeg, maakte kennelijk niet uit. ‘Niet is vereist dat de plaatsing op een andere functie gelijktijdig plaatsvindt’, stelt de rechtbank, die wijst op de latere bemiddelingspoging door burgemeester Marcouch. Tijdens de zitting op 17 mei onthulde de voormalige programmamanager diversiteit Luthe Nieuwerth dat de politie drie nieuwe functiemogelijkheden voor Aboulouafa had.

De politie heeft dus wel degelijk actie ondernomen om Aboulouafa weer aan het werk te krijgen, schrijft voorzitter Aaron in de uitspraak. ‘De rechtbank vindt hier vooral van belang dat ondanks alle gebeurtenissen tussen juni 2019 en december 2019 een poging is ondernomen om de arbeidsverhouding met behulp van een externe bemiddelaar te herstellen en dat deze poging op niets is uitgelopen.’
*
Instagramberichten

*Opmerkelijk is het harde oordeel van de bestuursrechter over de Instagramberichten waarin Aboulouafa zich uitliet over misstanden en de cultuur bij de politie. Zij had vooraf een inschatting moeten maken over de gevolgen daarvan, ‘zeker als voorzienbaar is dat het bericht vragen zal oproepen of een maatschappelijke discussie teweeg zal brengen’.

 Deze uitspraak zal andere klokkenlui*ders ervan weerhouden met misstanden naar buiten te komen
Mariska Aantjes, advocaat Fatima Aboulouafa
Dat de landelijke politie daar juist positief op reageerde en dit het klokkenluiden juist bemoeilijkt, deed kennelijk niet ter zake. Aboulouafa had moeten weten dat dit ‘tot speculatie en onrust zou leiden en bovendien de collega’s van eiseres in een negatief daglicht zou plaatsen’.

Al met al treft de politie geen blaam voor het conflict met Aboulouafa, meent de rechtbank. ‘De rechtbank ziet alles overziend geen grond voor het oordeel dat sprake is van een overwegend aandeel van verweerder in het ontstaan en voortbestaan van de verstoorde arbeidsverhouding.’

*‘Klap in gezicht’

*De ex-politievrouw heeft dan ook geen recht op de gevraagde ontslagvergoeding van 300.000 euro. ‘Dit betekent dat geen aanleiding bestaat tot het toekennen van een ontslagvergoeding aanvullend op de financile regeling waarop eiseres al aanspraak maakt.’

Het betekent het einde van een 27-jarige loopbaan bij de politie, die grotendeels glanzend verliep. Aboulouafa werkte zich daarbij op van gewone politievrouw naar specialist in terrorismebestrijding en teamchef.

Aboulouafa’s advocaat Mariska Aantjes reageert zeer teleurgesteld op het vonnis en geeft aan dat deze uitspraak andere klokkenluiders ervan zal weerhouden met misstanden naar buiten te treden. Zij beraadt zich met Aboulouafa op verdere stappen.


https://www.ad.nl/binnenland/klap-vo...erug~af342ff6/

----------


## Revisor

*'Cultuur van rechtsextremisme' binnen politiekorpsen door heel Europa*



Politiekorpsen door heel het Verenigd Koninkrijk en de rest van Europa hebben te maken met een groeiende “cultuur van rechtsextremisme”. Dat blijkt uit onderzoek van het Britse Institute of Race Relations (IRR). Agenten delen in toenemende mate racistische en extreemrechtse berichten, online en onderling via appgroepen. Het rapport waarschuwt er ook voor dat de racistische houding van de agenten onderling, ook steeds vaker tot uiting komt tijdens de uitvoering van hun politietaken.

De onderzoekers halen onder meer het Londense korps aan, de Metropolitan Police, dat onlangs onder speciaal toezicht geplaatst is. Dat gebeurde na een reeks schandalen, waaronder het veelvuldig fouilleren van onschuldige zwarte kinderen, het zonder reden staande houden van niet-witte personen en het via WhatsApp delen van berichten over het vermoorden van zwarte kinderen en het mishandelen van zwarte vrouwen.

Verder wijst het rapport erop dat in Frankrijk 81 procent van ondervraagde politieagenten hebben verklaard op de extreemrechtse politicus Marine Le Pen te stemmen. Naast Frankrijk, zijn ook in landen als Belgi, Duitsland en Hongarije voormalig hoge politie-officiers kandidaat-burgemeesters en parlementsleden namens extreemrechtse partijen geworden. Agenten in heel Europa kopiren ook steeds vaker beelden en teksten van Amerikaanse agenten, zoals het “blue lives matter”, waarbij agenten zichzelf in een positie van “belegerde en verkeerd begrepen minderheidsgroep” plaatsen. Volgens IRR-directeur Liz Fekete zien agenten zich als “slachtoffers van de samenleving” en nemen ze “een steeds extremere houding” aan.

In Nederland erkende politiechef Martin Sitalsingh in mei van dit jaar dat de Nederlandse politie kampt met een “structureel probleem” op het gebied van racisme en discriminatie. Dat gebeurde naar aanleiding van de KRO-NCRV documentaire De Blauwe Familie waarin bleek dat niet-witte agenten te maken krijgen met stelselmatig racisme. Ook buiten de eigen gelederen komt de Nederlandse politie met regelmaat in opspraak wegens racisme, bijvoorbeeld via etnisch profileren of het versturen van racistische berichten in app-groepen.


https://www.bnnvara.nl/joop/artikele...or-heel-europa

----------


## Samir75017

_Verder wijst het rapport erop dat in Frankrijk 81 procent van ondervraagde politieagenten hebben verklaard op de extreemrechtse politicus Marine Le Pen te stemmen._

The 19% who didn’t are certainly from ethnic minorities. 

Low educated + racists. Smells bad. No wonder they are against body-worn cameras.

----------


## Revisor

*Politiecommissaris: Agent met een hoofddoek moet kunnen*

Racismebestrijding De landelijk cordinator voor de bestrijding van racisme en discriminatie binnen de politie vindt het oude argument dat uniformiteit neutraliteit uitstraalt, niet langer houdbaar.

*Marcel Haenen* 31 oktober 2022 om 16:25

 
Het past beter bij deze tijd om diversiteit  ook in hoe je eruit ziet  toe te laten, zegt commissaris Johan van Renswoude. Foto Jeffrey Groeneweg/ANP 

Agenten zou moeten worden toegestaan een hoofddoek of andere religieuze kleding of symbolen te dragen. Dat zegt de landelijk cordinator voor de bestrijding van racisme en discriminatie binnen de politie, commissaris Johan van Renswoude, in een interview met _NRC_.

Het past beter bij deze tijd diversiteit  ook in hoe je eruit ziet  toe te laten. Daarmee communiceer je als politieorganisatie pas echt goed dat je van en voor iedereen bent, zegt Van Renswoude. Hij werd deze zomer na een reeks racistische incidenten bij de politie door de korpsleiding aangesteld om effectieve maatregelen te ontwikkelen voor een strengere aanpak van racisme bij de politie. De cordinator racismebestrijding zegt dat het oude argument dat uniformiteit bij de politie neutraliteit uitstraalt, niet langer houdbaar is.

In de huidige superdiverse en sterk polariserende samenleving is deze uniformiteit in de ogen van veel groepen niet neutraal en een exponent van overheidsgezag dat veel minder wordt geaccepteerd. Versterking van neutraliteit van de politie is juist in deze tijd essentieel.

*Gevoelig debat*

Van Renswoude wil een groep van experts om advies vragen om de discussie verder te brengen. Het debat ligt politiek, maatschappelijk en intern bij de politie hartstikke gevoelig, zegt hij. Ook binnen de islamitische gemeenschap is er bijvoorbeeld geen consensus over. Ik heb verschillende moslimas gesproken die zeggen dat we echt heel goed moeten nadenken voor we dit pad op gaan. Ik heb me daarom voorgenomen een groep deskundigen bijeen te brengen die advies moet uitbrengen over deze kwestie.

Vijf jaar geleden pleitte de toenmalige Amsterdamse politiebaas Pieter-Jaap Albersberg om bijvoorbeeld een hoofddoek bij het uniform toe te staan. Het zou helpen agenten met een migratieachtergrond te kunnen werven. Toenmalig korpschef Erik Akerboom verwees het idee meteen naar de prullenbak. Er was volgens hem geen draagvlak voor dit idee dat de gelederen polariseert.

Eerder dit jaar oordeelde het College voor de Rechten van de Mens dat buitengewone opsporingsambtenaren (boas) wel een hoofddoek of andere religieuze symbolen zouden moeten kunnen dragen. Mensen moeten worden beoordeeld op basis van hun feitelijke handelen en gedrag en niet op veronderstellingen gebaseerd op hun uiterlijke kenmerken. Ambtenaren moeten objectief en onafhankelijk zijn. Kledingvoorschriften mogen er niet toe doen. De aanname dat mensen die zichtbaar religieus zijn hun functie niet onpartijdig kunnen uitoefenen, is stigmatiserend en bovendien niet effectief, aldus het college. Minister Dilan Yesilgz (Justitie en Veiligheid, VVD) wees dit idee in maart van dit jaar af.

Ook de voorzitter van de grootste politievakbond NPB, Jan Struijs, wijst de suggestie van de cordinator racismebestrijding af. Een hoofddoek of keppeltje voor uitvoerende politiemensen in uniform roept helaas in deze maatschappij vooral agressie op. Laten we eerst beginnen met het creren van een inclusieve en veilige politieorganisatie. Dat is topprioriteit en al moeilijk genoeg.
*
Glashelder tussen de oren landen*

De politie heeft een communicatiebureau ingehuurd dat moet bedenken hoe de normen bij elke politiemedewerker glashelder tussen de oren landen, aldus Van Renswoude. We willen dit op een hele indringende manier doen. Kort na de jaarwisseling moet dit gebeuren.

Volgens Van Renswoude zijn de huidige normen onvoldoende duidelijk. Er is te veel ruimte om onder het mom van bijvoorbeeld humor of stoom afblazen je eigen grenzen centraal te stellen en niet die van de organisatie. Agenten vragen zich nu af: kan ik dan helemaal geen grap meer maken? Ik vind oprecht dat een grap met racistische intonatie niet in onze organisatie hoort.

Om van de politie een meer diverse organisatie te maken, moet het leiderschap volgens Van Renswoude wel worden versterkt. Alle chefs binnen de politie, van teamchefs tot leden van de korpsleiding, zullen een speciale opleiding krijgen voor inclusief leiderschap om te komen tot de gewenste cultuurverandering.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/10/31...unnen-a4146784

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Vroeger zeurde er niemand over het uniform. Het begrip is duidelijk : "uniform". Daar past dus gn persoonlijke invulling bij. Maar voor moslims moet er weer een uitzondering (is voortrekken) worden gemaakt. Waarom dan geen roze pet? Of een jodenster? Hondsbrutaal om een hoofddoek af te dwingen bij een uniform. Overal waar moslims binnendringen moeten de bestaande normen voor hen worden veranderd. En maar zeuren over discriminatie. Een athest moet natuurlijk wl genoegen nemen met het uniform zoals dat standaard is. Die mag geen opzichtige symbolen voeren. En dan zeggen ze erbij "ook andere religieuze groepen". Maar het begon allemaal vanwege de hoofddoek. Joden wonen ook al lang in Nederland, maar die hoorde je niet klagen. Dat doen alleen moslims. En als de hoofddoek straks mag, ja dan mag de jood ook wat. Fijn hoor! Maar zonder het gedram van moslims was die hele discussie niet gestart.

Terug naar 2017

*Rotterdamse agente mag hoofddoek dragen in combinatie met politie-uniform, oordeelt mensenrechtencollege*


Het is meer dan duidelijk uit welke hoek het gedram komt. En ja, als Nederland op een gegeven moment door de knien gaat vanwege het gedram, ja dan mogen Joden en Christenen ook hun symbolen dragen. Niet eerder! Zou het afwijkende uniform alleen maar voor moslims gelden dan was dat slecht voor het imago, maar daar was het allemaal wel om te doen. Nee, hoor ook Joden mogen het straks hun symbolen tonen. God daar moeten we dan dankbaar voor zijn.


.

----------


## Revisor

*Reportage

**Racisme bij de politie: alleen de witte agent kreeg een gratificatie, de rest heeft juist grote problemen*

*Structureel racisme* Racisme binnen de politie werd dit voorjaar indringend aangekaart in de tv-documentaire _De Blauwe Familie._ „We hebben onze nek uitgestoken maar geen enkele erkenning of rehabilitatie gekregen.” 

*Marcel Haenen* 20 december 2022 om 22:30

De vijf hoofdrolspelers uit ‘De Blauwe Familie’.Van links naar rechts: Yvel Blokland, Bilal Addou, Suleyman Ortac, Margot Snijders en Peris Conrad. Foto Mona van den Berg

En politieagent heeft het korps verlaten met een posttraumatische stressstoornis (PTSS), eentje koos voor een baan buiten de politie, weer een andere politieman wordt strafrechtelijk vervolgd en ook met twee andere hoofdrolspelers uit de documentaire _De Blauwe Familie_ (KRO-NCRV) gaat het een half jaar na de uitzending knap beroerd.


„We hebben onze nek uitgestoken en moed getoond door publiekelijk het probleem van racisme binnen de politie aan te kaarten. Toch hebben we geen enkele erkenning of rehabilitatie gekregen”, zegt de Rotterdamse agent Yvel Blokland (49). Ook zijn collega Pris Conrad (51) is teleurgesteld over het gebrek aan steun. Van de ongeveer 6.600 agenten in de Rotterdamse eenheid zijn er „nog geen tien” geweest die de klokkenluiders na vertoning van de film een hart onder de riem hebben gestoken. 

Het racisme dat ze hebben aangekaart, wordt bij de politie doodgezwegen, ervaren zij. „We hebben dus kennelijk geen draagvlak binnen de organisatie”, zegt Blokland, twintig jaar agent. Hij is bezig zijn verlofdagen op te maken om tot rust te komen, en is in afwachting van een nieuwe functie binnen de politieorganisatie. Conrad is per 1 juni met PTSS eervol ontslagen, na een politieloopbaan van 27,5 jaar. Hij zegt geen puf meer te hebben om de strijd aan te gaan met „fossiele gedachten over inclusie en leiderschap”.
*
Verdriet en verontwaardiging*

Groot waren het verdriet en de verontwaardiging binnen de politietop na de  documentaire over racisme bij de politie. De politiebazen, die vrijdag 20 mei de besloten voorvertoning bijwoonden van De Blauwe Familie toonden zich unaniem geschokt. „Het doet me pijn om te zien hoe we met elkaar omgaan”, vertelde plaatsvervangend korpschef en hoogst verantwoordelijke voor het diversiteitsbeleid (‘Politie voor Iedereen’) Liesbeth Huyzer.

Ze sprak na het zien van de film waarin politieagenten vertellen hoe ze binnen de 65.000 werknemers tellende Nationale Politie stelselmatig worden gediscrimineerd, gepest en racistisch bejegend. Huyzer zei zich te schamen dat politieagenten niet de bescherming kregen „die ze nodig hebben om dit mooie en belangrijke vak uit te oefenen.”

We hebben dus kennelijk geen draagvlak binnen de organisatie
Yvel Blokland politieagent in Rotterdam
Ook de hoogste baas, korpschef Henk van Essen, was onder de indruk van de „zeer indringende en aangrijpende” film. In juni besloten tachtig topfunctionarissen van de politie tot een strengere aanpak van racisme in eigen kring. „Elke collega moet zichzelf kunnen, durven en mogen zijn”, verklaarden de politiechefs in een speciaal voor de gelegenheid gemaakt filmpje.

Een half jaar later beoordelen de zes politiemensen uit De Blauwe Familie die vrome voornemens van hun superieuren vooral als een manifestatie van schijnheiligheid. Blokland en Conrad – twee mannen met Surinaamse wortels – hebben naar eigen zeggen op eigen initiatief de afgelopen maanden verscheidene gesprekken gevoerd met leidinggevenden over discriminatie, maar dat heeft concreet niks opgeleverd. „Niemand heeft een persoonlijke geste naar ons gemaakt”, zegt Conrad.


Margot Snijders en Pris Conrad. Foto’s Mona van der Berg

Een van de maatregelen die de politietop trof om uitsluiting te beteugelen, was dit najaar de aanstelling van commissaris Johan van Renswoude als eerste landelijke cordinator voor de bestrijding van politieracisme. Hij trok Dwight van van de Vijver, een van de agenten die in De Blauwe Familie klaagde over discriminatie, als adviseur aan. Na een loopbaan van achttien jaar bij de politie was Van van de Vijver, van Surinaamse komaf, in 2021 overgestapt naar de reclassering. Hij besloot terug te keren naar de politie en kreeg als taak het bevorderen van een sociaal veilig en inclusief arbeidsklimaat bij de politie.
*
Geen vertrouwen*

Nog voor hij aan zijn nieuwe klus zou beginnen, heeft Van van de Vijver (39) zich bedacht. Hij komt toch niet terug bij de politie. „Ik had het team van Van Renswoude willen versterken maar na gesprekken ben ik ervan overtuigd dat zijn opdracht gaat mislukken.” Van van de Vijver heeft te weinig vertrouwen dat de organisatie echt zal veranderen. „Het oude leiderschap wacht nu te veel tot de ophef overwaait. Er is juist frisse wind nodig, maar die ontbreekt.”

De toekomst van Bilal Addou (34), dertien jaar agent in Den Haag, is ongewis. In de documentaire vertelt Addou overal en altijd bij de politie discriminatie te hebben ervaren. „Racisme hoort er bij de politie gewoon bij”, vertelt hij. Samenwerken met een collega met Marokkaanse wortels die ook nog een gelovige moslim is, dat pikken agenten vaak niet. „Het is zeker de bedoeling dat we boeven met boeven gaan vangen”, kreeg hij te horen toen hij zich voor het eerst voorstelde aan collega’s. Addou heeft geen vertrouwen dat de politie daadwerkelijk discriminatie in de organisatie wil aanpakken. „Al die beloftes na de documentaire zijn voor de bhne.”

Het oude leiderschap wacht nu te veel tot de ophef overwaait. Er is juist frisse wind nodig, maar die ontbreekt
Dwight van Van de Vijver ex-agent keert niet terug bij politie
Addou werkte op verschillende bureaus; op politiebureau Zuiderpark in Den Haag ging het mis. Oudere collega’s klaagden dat hij zou hebben gezegd dat homo’s ‘onrein’ zijn en vrouwen ‘kankerhoeren’. „Totaal uit de duim gezogen beschuldigingen. Ik ben in een hartelijk vrouwengezin opgegroeid. Ik zou nooit zoiets zeggen. Ze hebben gewoon een paar populaire vooroordelen over moslims als leugens gebruikt om mij de afgrond in te werken.”

In 2020 komt er via het Team Criminele Inlichtingen informatie dat Addou in drugs zou handelen. Hij wordt in maart 2021 door de Rijksrecherche aangehouden op verdenking van „betrokkenheid bij de handel in verdovende middelen” en „schending ambtsgeheim”. Er volgt een inval bij hem thuis en hij wordt buiten functie gesteld. „Ze wilden hoe dan ook iets vinden dat fout is. Alles met Arabische teksten uit mijn huis hebben ze meegenomen.” 
*
‘Niets onrechtmatigs gedaan’*

In augustus van dit jaar wordt duidelijk dat het OM hem niet gaat vervolgen voor drugshandel. Uit onderzoek is volgens de politie „niet gebleken dat de verdachte zich schuldig heeft gemaakt aan handel in drugs en of samenwerking met Marokkaanse drugscriminelen uit Breda”, aldus een proces-verbaal van de politie. Het OM Den Haag laat weten Addou in januari alleen nog te willen horen over het doen van bevragingen in politiebestanden. „Prima”, zegt Addou. „Ik heb niets onrechtmatigs gedaan.”

*Suleyman Ortac* heeft in 37 jaar „meer dan duizend boeven” helpen vangen.

In het strafdossier kon Addou lezen dat tijdens het strafrechtelijk onderzoek naar hem alle dwangmiddelen uit de kast zijn gehaald. Zijn telefoon werd getapt, onder zijn auto zat een peilbaken en een observatieteam keek met wie hij omging. Addou moet nu beslissen of hij zijn loopbaan bij de politie weer oppakt. De verleiding om terug te keren, is niet bijzonder groot „Niemand van de eenheidsleiding Den Haag wil mij spreken over deze zaak, zelfs niet nu gebleken is dat ik niets onrechtmatigs heb gedaan.”

----------


## Revisor

*Vriendjespolitiek*

Het verhaal van Addou lijkt op hetgeen Suleyman Ortac (55) als agent van de Landelijke Eenheid meemaakt. Ortac, van Turkse komaf, heeft als inlichtingenrechercheur vooral successen geboekt bij de aanpak van de zware, georganiseerde criminaliteit. Hij schat in 37 jaar tijd te hebben geholpen „meer dan duizend boeven” te vangen. Zijn positie binnen de politie is de laatste tien jaar gaan wankelen omdat hij naar eigen zeggen „voortdurend misstanden” heeft aangekaart: „varirend van dood door schuld, corruptie, vriendjespolitiek, racisme, discriminatie en uitsluiting”.

Ik voel plaatsvervangende schaamte dat de overige hoofdrolspelers niet op deze wijze worden behandeld
Margot Snijders politieagent in Amsterdam
Ortac klaagde onder meer over het handelen van teamchefs van de criminele inlichtingeneenheid. De meldingen die hij deed werden volgens hem door de politieleiding nimmer serieus genomen. „Er werd voortdurend weggekeken.” Het afgelopen jaar, na verscheidene externe onderzoeken naar aanleiding van onder meer drie zelfmoorden bij de Landelijke Eenheid, blijkt dat Ortacs ervaringen niet op zichzelf staan. De Landelijke Eenheid van de Nationale Politie wordt grondig verbouwd.
*
Computervredebreuk*

Het heeft Ortac niet geholpen. Integendeel. De afdeling veiligheid integriteit en klachten (VIK) van de politie begon een onderzoek naar de melder. „Om mij te straffen heeft de korpsleiding van de Nationale Politie alles in het werk gesteld mij aan te pakken wegens het doen van onrechtmatige bevragingen in politiesystemen.” Hij zocht naar eigen zeggen naar informatie over verdachte personen uit ongerustheid over zijn eigen veiligheid en die van familieleden. Dat wordt door het Openbaar Ministerie aangemerkt als computervredebreuk. Op 27 januari moet Ortac voor de strafrechter verschijnen, bevestigt het landelijk parket van het OM.


Yvel Blokland en Bilal Addou. Foto’s Mona van der Berg

Agent Ortac begrijpt niet waarom hij wordt vervolgd „nadat ik mij mijn leven lang heb ingezet voor de politie”. In september kwam hij bij een debat over de politie in de Tweede Kamer korpschef Henk van Essen tegen. Die beloofde hem te bellen om over de zaak een gesprek te voeren. Ortac zegt sindsdien niks meer te hebben gehoord.

Slechts met n van de hoofdrolspelers uit de Blauwe Familie gaat het goed. Margot Snijders (51) van de Amsterdamse politie vertelt het met enige gne. „Dat het juist mij prima vergaat, is symptomatisch voor het institutionele racisme bij de politie. Als witte vrouw heb ik er geen last van dat ik publiekelijk discriminatie in de organisatie aan de orde stelde.” Snijders kreeg volgens de Amsterdamse politie zelfs een gratificatie „wegens moedig uitspreken in de documentaire”. Ze zegt: „Ik voel plaatsvervangende schaamte dat de overige hoofdrolspelers niet op deze wijze worden behandeld.”
*
Ondermaatse scholing*

Denkt ze dat de documentaire nog gaat helpen uitsluiting binnen de politie tegen te gaan? Snijders, al dertig jaar agent, aarzelt. „Ik zie nog te weinig resultaat.” Yvel Blokland verwacht in ieder geval weinig heil van het aangekondigde voornemen om agenten die zich racistisch gedragen voortaan te ontslaan. „De politieorganisatie zou agenten beter moeten opleiden. Op het gebied van inclusie is de afgelopen jaren ondermaats scholing gegeven. Dan ga je het ook niet redden door van de een op de andere dag hard te straffen.”

Blokland pleit voor „meer zelfreflectie” bij de politieleiding. „De leidinggevenden wijzen nu naar de politiemedewerkers om te zeggen: dat gaan we niet meer doen. Ze moeten vooral naar zichzelf kijken en zeggen: wat hebben wij een flinke rol gehad in deze puinhoop. Wij hebben schadelijk strafbaar gedrag genormaliseerd. We hadden wel aandacht en begrip voor de daders van racistisch gedrag maar we hebben de slachtoffers steeds in hun hemdje laten staan.”

Niemand heeft een persoonlijke geste naar ons gemaakt
Pris Conrad vertrekkende agent in Rotterdam met PTSS
Wat dat betreft is er nog weinig veranderd, merken de agenten. Vooral in de politie-eenheid Rotterdam, waar racistische incidenten door de politie met de mantel der liefde werden bedekt. Vorige maand werd bekend dat een inspecteur van politie die een garagehouder van Turkse komaf in de Rotterdamse wijk Feijenoord een kopstoot gaf en daarover loog in het proces-verbaal intern geen sancties zal worden opgelegd. Hij had volgens politiebaas Fred Westerbeke met de beste bedoelingen weliswaar niet de juiste feiten maar zijn „beleving van het incident” geverbaliseerd. Dat was ook goed.

„Hadden wij die zorg en steun maar gekregen toen we klaagden over racisme. Dan zaten we nu niet met deze problemen”, zegt Pris Conrad. „Wij worden vooral als lastpakken gezien en hebben nog niet eens een bloemetje gehad.”

Ook de door de politie mishandelde garagehouder heeft geen excuses van de politie ontvangen. Hij kreeg wel bezoek van twee teamchefs die volgens een woordvoerder van de Rotterdamse politie „verbinding zochten door op een laagdrempelige manier contact te maken”. Verontschuldigingen pasten volgens die zegsman niet in die strategie.

Conrad is het slachtoffer van de kopstoot twee weken geleden zelf maar een bos bloemen gaan brengen. Namens de Blauwe Familie. Op zijn mobiele telefoon toont Conrad een foto van het moment. Twee mannen met een enorme ruiker in een garage.
*
_______________________________________________

Reactie Korpsleiding*

*De korpsleiding van de politie* zegt niet op de individuele situaties van de (oud-)collega’s in te kunnen gaan. „Dat doet geen recht aan de manier waarop zij het hebben ervaren. Met elk van deze collega’s is vanuit de leiding contact geweest. Het is ons echter duidelijk dat dit nog niet in voldoende mate heeft geleid tot het herstel van vertrouwen. Waar mogelijk zullen we ons daarvoor blijven inspannen”.

De politie zegt nog steeds „*veel waardering en respect*” te hebben voor deze collega’s. „We proberen hun ervaringen een plek te geven in de manier waarop we discriminatie en uitsluiting aanpakken binnen onze organisatie; erkenning en herstel is daar een belangrijk onderdeel van.”


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/20...men-2-a4152098

----------


## Revisor

*Tweede Kamer wil uitleg van minister over gebrek aan steun voor agenten die racisme aankaartten*

*Racisme* Zes agenten spraken zich in een documentaire uit over racisme binnen de politie. Alleen de enige witte agent kreeg een gratificatie voor moedig uitspreken . De Tweede Kamer wil opheldering van minister Yesilgz.

*Marcel Haenen* 21 december 2022 om 13:40

Minister Dilan Yesilgz (Justitie en veiligheid, VVD) tijdens het vragenuurtje in de Tweede Kamer. Remco de Waal/ANP

De Tweede Kamer wil dat minister Dilan Yesilgz (Justitie en Veiligheid, VVD) uitlegt waarom politieagenten die eerder dit jaar als klokkenluiders in een documentaire het probleem van racisme binnen de politie aan de orde stelden, vrijwel allemaal in moeilijkheden zijn geraakt. Het parlement vindt dit in strijd met beloftes van de korpsleiding en de minister, die de agenten eerder juist prezen voor hun moed.


Na een artikel in _NRC_ van woensdag, waarin zes agenten vertellen over hun ervaringen, hebben de Tweede Kamerleden Songl Mutluer (PvdA) en Corinne Ellemeet (GroenLinks) de minister schriftelijk gevraagd nog voor het politiedebat donderdag opheldering te verschaffen. De zes agenten  hoofdrolspelers in de documentaire _De Blauwe Familie_  voelen zich ondanks alle beloftes voor een strengere aanpak van discriminatie binnen de politie in de steek gelaten. 

Mutluer en Ellemeet willen van de minister onder meer weten of het klopt dat, van de politieagenten die in de documentaire vertelden over racisme in de organisatie, alleen de witte agente een gratificatie heeft ontvangen wegens moedig uitspreken in de documentaire. De overige vijf agenten zijn of vertrokken, of ontslagen met PTSS of, zoals bij twee agenten, verdachte in een strafrechtelijk onderzoek wegens computervredebreuk. De twee Kamerleden vrezen dat door een gebrekkig optreden van de korpsleiding toekomstige klokkenluiders worden afgeschrikt.
*
In de steek gelaten*

In september is _De Blauwe Familie_ in het gebouw van de Tweede Kamer vertoond in aanwezigheid van de korpsleiding en de agenten uit de film. Dat was hartverscheurend, zegt Mutluer. De minister en de korpsleiding beloofden toen racisme hard aan te pakken. En nu blijkt dat de klokkenluiders totaal in de steek worden gelaten. Tweede Kamerlid Lilian Helder (PVV) zegt van de minister te willen weten waarom ze accepteert dat de korpsleiding wel mooie beloftes doet aan de betrokkenen uit de documentaire en aan de Kamer, maar er duidelijk daarna weer bewust voor kiest om op de oude voet verder te gaan en de slachtoffers daarmee weer een trap na geeft. Ellemeet noemt de wijze waarop de agenten uit de documentaire worden behandeld totaal bizar.

Farid Azarkan (Denk) wil van de minister van justitie weten of het toeval is dat alleen de agent met de Nederlandse naam beloond is voor haar deelname aan de documentaire. De overige dappere agenten die hun nek hebben uitgestoken, hebben allemaal problemen erdoor gekregen. 
*
Te weinig gedaan*

Politievakbond NPB zegt dat er nog steeds te weinig concreets wordt gedaan om inclusie en veiligheid van agenten binnen de organisatie te verbeteren, aldus voorzitter Jan Struijs. De leden van de blauwe familie staan onnodig langdurig onder druk. Volgens de NPB moet er ook veel meer gedaan worden aan het politie-onderwijs om racisme in de organisatie tegen te gaan.

Vandaag maakt de politie op het eigen intranet bekend dat er een disciplinair onderzoek wordt begonnen naar een docent van de politieacademie in Den Haag wegens vermoedens van ongepast en ongewenst gedrag. Na een gesprek tussen studenten en Liesbeth Huyzer, lid van de korpsleiding, eerder dit jaar naar aanleiding van de uitzending van _De Blauwe Familie_ ontstonden er vermoedens dat in ieder geval een docent zich schuldig maakte aan plichtsverzuim.

Uit nader onderzoek bleek dat in zeker achttien gevallen sprake was van gedrag dat niet past binnen de politie. Het gaat om gedragingen door begeleiders, docenten of collega-studenten, aldus Huyzer. Studenten  veelal jonge collegas die we als organisatie zo hard nodig hebben  verdienen onze bijzondere aandacht. We moeten meer doen om hen een veilige leer-werkomgeving te bieden en hen te beschermen.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/21...rtten-a4152178

----------


## Revisor

*Tweede Kamer wil eerherstel voor klokkenluiders van racisme bij de politie*

Racisme De Kamer nam een motie aan waarin om „erkenning en ondersteuning” van deze agenten wordt gevraagd. Minister Yesilgz (Justitie en Veiligheid, VVD) omschreef racisme „als een vergif in de organisatie”.

*Marcel Haenen* 23 december 2022 om 11:59

Minister Yesilgz (Justitie en Veiligheid, VVD) veroordeelde het racisme bij de politie, maar wilde niet ingaan op individuele casustiek”. Foto Remko de Waal / ANP

De korpschef van de Nationale Politie, Henk van Essen, en de regering moeten ervoor gaan zorgen dat er „rehabilitatie en rechts- en eerherstel” komt voor de agenten die in de documentaire _De Blauwe Familie_ het probleem van racisme binnen de politieorganisatie hebben aangekaart. De overgrote meerderheid van de Tweede Kamer nam donderdagavond een motie aan waarin om „erkenning en ondersteuning” van deze agenten wordt gevraagd.

De Tweede Kamer reageert op een artikel uit _NRC_ van deze week waaruit blijkt dat het niet goed gaat met de politiemensen die in de documentaire spreken over uitsluiting en discriminatie in het korps. Alleen de enige witte agent kreeg van haar Amsterdamse eenheidsleiding een gratificatie „wegens moedig uitspreken”. De overige agenten, met een migratieachtergrond, zijn vertrokken, ziek of worden strafrechtelijk onderzocht.
*
Politietop*

Donderdag was er in de Tweede Kamer veel kritiek op het handelen van de politietop. Tweede Kamerlid Songl Mutluer (PvdA) hekelde dat de politie klokkenluiders „nog steeds in de kou laat staan”. Lilian Helder (PVV) sprak van „een labbekakkerige houding” van de korpsleiding „die mijlenver afstaat van de eigen mensen”. Sylvana Simons (BIJ1) noemde het kwalijk dat „agenten die zeggen ‘genoeg is genoeg’ tot op het bot worden vernederd en de organisatie worden uitgetrapt. Kapotgemaakt en voor het leven getekend.”

Minister Dilan Yesilgz (Justitie en Veiligheid, VVD) omschreef racisme bij de politie „als een vergif in de organisatie” dat ervoor zorgt dat „mensen met een blauw hart vertrekken”. Ze wilde niet zeggen waarom maar n agent een gratificatie ontving en de anderen problemen kregen. Ze wilde „niet ingaan op individuele casustiek”.

Omdat de minister bleef weigeren te spreken over de problemen van de klokkenluiders uit De Blauwe Familie – „een stomp-in-de-maag-documentaire”, aldus Farid Azarkan (Denk) – dienden Mutluer en Corinne Ellemeet (GroenLinks) een motie in waarin de politietop wordt opgedragen de problemen op te lossen. Volgens Hanneke van der Werf (D66) is het „heel belangrijk de politietop te bewegen tot een goed gesprek” met de klokkenluiders.

De Rotterdamse agent Pris Conrad, hoofdrolspeler in _De Blauwe Familie_ en inmiddels met PTSS vertrokken, is blij. „Het is wel te bizar voor woorden dat de Tweede Kamer bij de politietop moet gaan afdwingen hoe ze medemenselijkheid tonen.” De voorzitter van de grootste politievakbond NPB, Jan Struijs, vindt het „zeer uitzonderlijk en opmerkelijk dat de Tweede Kamer nu via een motie uitspreekt hoe de politie goed moet gaan zorgen voor klokkenluiders uit de eigen organisatie”.

Een woordvoerder van korpschef Van Essen laat weten dat hij in overleg met de minister zal gaan over de vraag „hoe de motie van de Kamer kan worden uitgevoerd”.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/12/23...litie-a4152454

----------

